# Sabine Lake area fishing club!?



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

We are putting together a fishing club here on Sabine Lake. We are going to hold monthly tournaments and have an end of the year Top Teams Event. All tournaments will be on Sabine Lake. 

Just to give a quick rundown of what some of the rules are as of right now:

Artificial Lures ONLY, 2 Redfish weigh-ins, LIVE fish weigh-ins with a penalty for dead fish, NO wade fishing, Big Trout side pot with a min/4lbs...etc.

There will be Membership dues and entry fees also door prizes and cash payouts for each monthly tourney.

I am looking to see what folks would want in a tournament setup like this and any suggestions that may improve the platform we already have in place.

Thanks,


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Im in......


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea!!!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Sabine tourny*

I may be interested , where will our meetings be held and what will our
dues be , sounds like fun . we can call around for sponsors and ask around 
for freebies as door prizes . this kind of thing exsites me , wait im about to pee in my pants ill be back, OK im back just funin PM me or we will talk
on the board .

thanks Fishon21:texasflag


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Saltwater Anglers League of Texas*

We have a great club that is already established and after our recent elections we are looking for new people and ideas.. The S.A.L.T. club holds monthly meetings on the first Tuesday and fish monthly tournaments for Redfish/Flounder/Trout with dates determined at the meetings.(Big fish tourney,10 dollars entry with an average 30 man field winner takes all.) We also work under the Sabine Conservation Society with local projects to conserve our bay systems and enviroment.We put on the largest 3 day tournement on the Texas Coast on Memorial Day each year.. Our yearly dues are 30 dallars per person 45 per family which is due at our all you can eat crawfish boil held @ the first of the year.. Hurricane Ike claimed our clubhouse on Pleasure Island so we are currenttly meeting at Southeast Texas Starter (Golf Cart Place)on Twin City Hwy in Port Arthur with hopes of a new clubhouse in the near future. All questions or comments welcome would love to see new members for this upcoming year..


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Guess i'm out. No live well.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

We have an extra live flounder division for our Memorial Day tournament, but our monthly tournaments fish can be iced.. Its a great time friendly competition amongst friends..


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

I live in the Beaumont/Port Arthur area so I'd fish em. 

I have groups contact me about sponsoring events like this...they'll have a TTF Day, Heddon Day, etc...

One group gave each team 10 Red Killers and 10 Trout Killer...that was the only lures they could fish that day

Next event they did 1 color Spook Jr and 1 Color Super Spook...that was the only lures they could fish with that day.

Anyway, let me know if I can help.

TTF


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

*A little bit about the organization*

*Saltwater Anglers' League of Texas (S.A.L.T.)*

The Saltwater Anglers' League of Texas is the oldest fishing club in the state of Texas. Started in the 1960s, S.A.L.T. was an offshoot of the Sabine Neches Conservation Club. Numerous fishing tournaments are sponsored, including a large-scale tournament on Memorial weekend.
The S.A.L.T. members also participate each summer in the Boy Scout Fishing Jamboree and provide volunteer services for the Children's Miracle Network.

We not only fish, but give back to the community.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

you lost me at "LIVE fish weigh-ins with a penalty for dead fish"


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

This club is not intended to be against the S.A.L.T. club. Personally I have lived here all my life(34yrs) and I heard about them last year for the first time. From what I am told, all the tournaments, whenever they have them, are 1 Big fish weights.

Our format will be a 2 person team with a 2 fish weigh-in (Redfish) in the slot and a Big Trout side pot that will roll over to the next event if nothing over 4lbs is weighed in. There will be CASH payouts at each event. The amount of Places paid will depend on the number entry fees paid for each event. Each Team will accumulate points and we will have a Top 10 Event in November. As for the (Live Fish) weigh-ins, we would like the fish to be brought in alive so they can be released after weigh-in. A Conservation Effort!! We are in the planning process right now with our goal date of the first Tournament to be held in March 2011. As for the meetings. Right now we hold them at Robert's Meat Market and Restraunt in Orange. We will be looking for a central location for the Golden Triangle. As of right now we have about 20-25 teams from Orange, Bridge City, Little Cypress, Beaumont, and Port Arthur. More to come and I will post a time for the next meeting as soon as I know.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> I live in the Beaumont/Port Arthur area so I'd fish em.
> 
> I have groups contact me about sponsoring events like this...they'll have a TTF Day, Heddon Day, etc...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the intrest!! I will be contacting you soon.

I like the Limited Lure Color and Amount Idea!!!


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me in, I am more than interestd in fishing our local tournaments.. Not to fond of thelive fish idea, but hav a 30 gallon livewell just for the occasion ..


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd fish them


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

Please send me the details. Thanks


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

As soon as the details are in ink I will post them up. We should have things finalized here before to long. We are waiting on artwork for logo and some legal stuff. Thanks for your intrest!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin Timberleg said:


> Count me in, I am more than interestd in fishing our local tournaments.. Not to fond of thelive fish idea, but hav a 30 gallon livewell just for the occasion ..


Why would you be against the live fish format? If you cant keep 2 reds alive even if you have a home made ice chest livewell you have issues... If it were a dead fish tournament that opens the door to cheating. YES I said cheating. How easy would it be to ice down a fish the day before the tourn. and weigh it in? Live tounrament all the way for me with a 1 pound penalty per dead fish.
BTW the man was advertising his idea on a local tournament and you jump in with your own tournament info hijacking his thread... nice.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

*.*



Flash1 said:


> Why would you be against the live fish format? If you cant keep 2 reds alive even if you have a home made ice chest livewell you have issues... If it were a dead fish tournament that opens the door to cheating. YES I said cheating. How easy would it be to ice down a fish the day before the tourn. and weigh it in? Live tounrament all the way for me with a 1 pound penalty per dead fish.
> BTW the man was advertising his idea on a local tournament and you jump in with your own tournament info hijacking his thread... nice.


Alot of people do not have livewells and I have never made an icechest cooler so that was not on my mind. But had others in mind when I said that cause I have owned 6 boats in the last 5 years and this is my first with a live well that would accomidate LARGE Redfish or Trout.. Sorry but cheating was not a thought when i said that.. Our club does not require live weigh in, and have never had a dispute over when a fish was caught..

There is a lot more to a club than posting a thread, and we have been established for over 20 years.. Alot of us at the S.A.L.T. Club would join and fish these local club tourneys also.. And hope that we can work together and share the commradary of both clubs.. Wasn't hijacking just getting the info out where I felt it would be noticed by our local anglers..

As I stated previously I would love to see another club and more local tourneys on our lake. And I am sure many S.A.L.T. Club members will also be in this club, and welcome any of you guys to our meetings for any questions you may have about starting a club.. We still have quite a few founding members at our monthly meetings that are very knowledgable on the subject..

If I did hijack I am sorry DSilva that was not my intention.

Justin Hawkins


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Justin, its no problem. I don't think you had any ill intentions with your mention of the S.A.L.T. club. 

When all the details get nailed down we will move forward. As for now, I was looking for interested folks and their ideas of what they would like to have in a club. Thanks for your posts. Keep them coming.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Sabine fishing club*

I think it sounds ok to me... I would like to get involved... I will need to keep Joey out of my spots !! :rotfl: (bmtangler)

<')))>{

Freddy


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

txfishon said:


> I think it sounds ok to me... I would like to get involved... I will need to keep Joey out of my spots !! :rotfl: (bmtangler)
> 
> <')))>{
> 
> Freddy


I dont know any of your spots......yet lol!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin Timberleg said:


> Alot of people do not have livewells and I have never made an icechest cooler so that was not on my mind. But had others in mind when I said that cause I have owned 6 boats in the last 5 years and this is my first with a live well that would accomidate LARGE Redfish or Trout.. Sorry but cheating was not a thought when i said that.. Our club does not require live weigh in, and have never had a dispute over when a fish was caught..
> 
> There is a lot more to a club than posting a thread, and we have been established for over 20 years.. Alot of us at the S.A.L.T. Club would join and fish these local club tourneys also.. And hope that we can work together and share the commradary of both clubs.. Wasn't hijacking just getting the info out where I felt it would be noticed by our local anglers..
> 
> ...


I understand man. Came across as a S.A.L.T. promotion on Damons thread. Not nocking that organization at all just didnt want it taking away from the thread at hand. The live fish tournament will also be helping to conserve the great fishery we have in our area. We totally understand that it will be a project to build an aerator to hold the 2 fish but it needs to be done. I am one of those with a "duck boat" that will have to make the effort to do this. I will be helping head up this redfish club we are talking about along with Damon and a few others. Would love to have you involved and would be listen to and value any advice you have on how we should approach this thing to make it a success. We can have some club get togethers and have a fish fry and I have some property we could get together on and have and annual club dove hunt. WeI think we can have a good time and a good turnout. Would love to see you and ANY local guys at our upcoming meetings.

Michael Braxton


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

*.*

Sounds like a good deal Mike.. You can count me in for sure, I try and fish three+ days a week and really look forward to meeting new people and fishing with friends(with some friendly cash at stake)! Keep us posted looks like this may take off..


----------



## cmilo (Nov 7, 2010)

*ready to get in*

yes, I am interested. Send the details


----------



## fishnhero (Dec 16, 2009)

My wife and I might be interested. Sounds like fun.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

We will be having another meeting this Thursday 630p.m. at Roberts Meat Market and Restraunt in Orange, in the banquet room. Anyone interested can attend. We would like to have some input from others to make this deal go off as smooth as possible.

Thanks
DSilva


----------



## rod60464 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am interested and know other who will be also


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Gonna try and make the meeting but not sure if I can get there in time after work..


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

You could possibly mess up my bass tournament fishing during the spring with this tournament series haha! I would love to see an organized tournmament series for Sabine Lake! I would fish the tourneys regularly, as would a few of my friends. The key to having a successful tournament revolves around two things:

1. Keeping people honest so there are no arguements (whining and crying) at the weigh-in's. Seems other tournament series are having problems with that and is detering a few anglers from fishing those series. CAN'T PLAY FAVORITES AND NEED A SET OF RULES THAT ARE SET IN STONE AND *NOT *OPEN FOR DEBATE!

2. The other thing is how are the tournament organizers going to keep from spending money out of their own pockets and loosing money on the tournaments... figuring that out alone would insure the series lasts for years to come!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Swamp Root said:


> You could possibly mess up my bass tournament fishing during the spring with this tournament series haha! I would love to see an organized tournmament series for Sabine Lake! I would fish the tourneys regularly, as would a few of my friends. The key to having a successful tournament revolves around two things:
> 
> 1. Keeping people honest so there are no arguements (whining and crying) at the weigh-in's. Seems other tournament series are having problems with that and is detering a few anglers from fishing those series. CAN'T PLAY FAVORITES AND NEED A SET OF RULES THAT ARE SET IN STONE AND *NOT *OPEN FOR DEBATE!
> 
> 2. The other thing is how are the tournament organizers going to keep from spending money out of their own pockets and loosing money on the tournaments... figuring that out alone would insure the series lasts for years to come!


You sound like a guy I sure want to join up. I would gladly appoint you crybaby patrol and the dealer of all penaltys and stuff like that. :dance: Seriously... come give your input and fish with us if you can. Be glad to have all you guys.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

BMTAngler said:


> I dont know any of your spots......yet lol!


He's gotta know how to fish first before he can have spots..:biggrin:


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Blake Tyler said:


> He's gotta know how to fish first before he can have spots..:biggrin:


I got my spots, why do you think I dont catch fish just because I dont post reports lol!


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Guys and Gals I'm in this with Mike and Damon and we will let yall know information as we get it together. I really just wanted to say hi and give yall another route of contact until we get a website up and more finalization of plans.

Justin Duhon


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry guys I could not make the meeting last night. My son had youth football practice and he is the one I want to fish with in this thing. Let me know what ya'll have stirring and let me kn ow how we can help!


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

BMTAngler said:


> I got my spots, why do you think I dont catch fish just because I dont post reports lol!


I'm saying this Txfishon fella' doesn't know how to fish. lol


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Oh really ??*



Blake Tyler said:


> I'm saying this Txfishon fella' doesn't know how to fish. lol


 Well now lets see here Blake...How many fish have I netted for you on Sabine ?? How many of "your spots" are marked on a GPS ?? (oh never mind you don't have one) How many fish have you weighed in so "we" could collect a check ?? Sure will be tough swimming and fishing at the same time from here on out !!! 

Ask Amy if you can have your nuts back ... So you can fish again !!! 

Don't even go down the road of how many 10 lbs trout have I caught ... one lucky cast .... NUFF SAID 


Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

I do have a handheld GPS and my nuts are still with me.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like ya'll are organizing a club more oriented to the way I and most of my buddies fish. Only question is why no wade fishing. Are there gonna be format changes where trout are the main target. The reason most of us don't get to involved in SALT is trying to compete with the bait soakers and there leadership has got to be turned over to some new blood. Same old **** with them.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

We pretty much finalized all the rules last night. We will have them all in ink here shortly and will be posted for everyone to see. Rules, Regulations, Fees, etc.. We are also working on a website so everyone can keep up with the latest info.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Flash1 said:


> You sound like a guy I sure want to join up. I would gladly appoint you crybaby patrol and the dealer of all penaltys and stuff like that. :dance: Seriously... come give your input and fish with us if you can. Be glad to have all you guys.


Flash1,
I would love to be able to come to ALL meetings to provide input and share question/comments/concerns, but I have two toddlers at home and am working 5-12's right now so the ole lady would cut me off if I was away much more haha. I will see when the next meeting will be and try my best to attend... I have a lot of good ideas that I would like to share.

Keep me posted on current events and updates... email me contact info and meeting times to [email protected]


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Blake Tyler said:


> I do have a handheld GPS and my nuts are still with me.


Blake,
Y'all quit with the bickering... I got on this thread to find out about Tournament series info, not to read that ****!


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

SWAMP, one of the main things I put my foot down on was about UPHOLDING the rules no matter who it is!!! Any rules violation will result in and automatic DQ for that tournament! Also depnding on what the violation was may end up being a termination of membership and all remaining tournaments. I can stand a cheater! IT WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!!!

We are in the process of getting sponsorships from local businesses that will help fund the items that we need like Digital scales, fish tanks, O2 system, and a few other items. We also are currently working on banners, window stickers, hats, and shirts.

It appears from the meeting lastnight that we have settled on a club name also.

Triangle Tailchasers 

I will post a logo asap.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would be interested please keep us in the loop? I know Arti would also have an interest.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

DSilva said:


> It appears from the meeting lastnight that we have settled on a club name also.
> 
> Triangle Tailchasers


Not to sure my wife will approve of me chasing tail anymore. LoL.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Dude that's a good one Dihlon. I'm sure my son would like it tho!! HAHA


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Blake and Freddy yall crack me up! Triangle Tailchasers sounds good to me. Sorry I couldnt make the first meeting, will be at the next!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

DSilva
Thanks for commenting on my questions. Really off to a good start.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

I intended to answer your question in the post just under yours. I went back and looked and I see that I did not.

Anywho, there will no BIG TROUT pot anymore. It has been changed to BIG REDFISH of the tourney. That increases your odds of being in the cash even if you don't have big stringer. You may only weigh in one fish and still get some money out of it. EVERY tournament will be a 2 Redfish weigh in with your weights being totaled up for year end Champions Tournament.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Swamp Root said:


> Blake,
> Y'all quit with the bickering... I got on this thread to find out about Tournament series info, not to read that ****!


Not Bickering, simply talking about fishing and not knowing fishing spots for tournaments. This series in particular.



Blake Tyler said:


> I do have a handheld GPS and my nuts are still with me, and this sounds like a good idea and would like to possibly get involved, even though I don't have a boat and dont know many spots on the water I would still give it a go whenever I was allowed to get out of the house.


I forgot to finish my sentence that's why it looked as if it was bickering, I fixed it though so people don't read the thread and get some info they don't want to read.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Blake Tyler said:


> Not Bickering, simply talking about fishing and not knowing fishing spots for tournaments. This series in particular.
> 
> I forgot to finish my sentence that's why it looked as if it was bickering, I fixed it though so people don't read the thread and get some info they don't want to read.


I cant wait to meet you guys and get this little friendly dispute handled ON THE WATER. Should be fun!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> Sounds like ya'll are organizing a club more oriented to the way I and most of my buddies fish. Only question is why no wade fishing. Are there gonna be format changes where trout are the main target. The reason most of us don't get to involved in SALT is trying to compete with the bait soakers and there leadership has got to be turned over to some new blood. Same old **** with them.[/QUO
> 
> We have decided that there will be wade fishing allowed. My outlook on it is if you did your homework and found fish I am all for you and your partner getting out if you need to to reach you fish or whatever the case may be. Our main concern was how to deal with kayakers. Kinda the same as wading where the 2 teammates can spread out and "cover" more water. Wading is not as spread out as 2 kayaks could be though. We are going to make it a "per boat" " team tournament so if you are a yak fisherman you are essentially your own team. A kayak fisherman will be required to pay the same as a 2 man team in any other big boat. This is the only way we know to make it fair.


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

I may have overlooked the post but what is the tournament schedule? How much per team? Looks as though it could be the beginning of something great for our area!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Flash1 said:


> TexSpec said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like ya'll are organizing a club more oriented to the way I and most of my buddies fish. Only question is why no wade fishing. Are there gonna be format changes where trout are the main target. The reason most of us don't get to involved in SALT is trying to compete with the bait soakers and there leadership has got to be turned over to some new blood. Same old **** with them.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Wiil the tournament area be Sabine Lake only?


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Our next meeting is scheduled for December 1st, 6:30p.m. @ Robert's Meat Market and Restaurant in Orange.

As for the schedule and fees, we will have them posted for the public as soon as EVERYTHING is in place and FINAL. Our logo has been made and a website is in the works. We are working on a centralized weigh-in site with water access and large parking area. We have a place in mind, just waiting to obtain permission from the property owner. It will not be long and everything will be in plcae and we can take off!! It is coming together real well and we are all excited.

DSilva


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

2410Rider said:


> Wiil the tournament area be Sabine Lake only?


The fishing area will be anywhere you can reach from a Sabine Lake launch. SO if you want to go to Big Lake, take off, West/East bay, have at it. You will be able to trailer to where ever you want but the body of water has to be accesable by boat from a Sabine Lake launch. The ONLY body of water that will be allowed to be launched in and fished will be Keith Lake!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

DSilva said:


> The fishing area will be anywhere you can reach from a Sabine Lake launch. SO if you want to go to Big Lake, take off, West/East bay, have at it. You will be able to trailer to where ever you want but the body of water has to be accesable by boat from a Sabine Lake launch. The ONLY body of water that will be allowed to be launched in and fished will be Keith Lake!


I think Damon meant to say NOT allowed to launch and fish in...This is another topic of discussion at our next meeting. Kieth Lake specifically. I personally dont care if you can get there from Sabine Lake or not. I may be wrong but can you not access it SOMEHOW from the south side? Another topic we need a formal vote on so anybody with any input or just wanting to help get this thing rolling feel free to come to the meeting on the 1st and visit and have a beer. :brew:


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Small boats can fit under the bridge, the back entrance from the Intracoastal has been closed for years.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Why "No Wading"?

Do some of your fisherman not own waders?

Or is this a Bird Fishing tournament?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Jeff,

I believe he said that there would be wading allowed a few posts up. But each Kayak would have to register as ONE boat(pay,etc.)



jabx1962 said:


> Why "No Wading"?
> 
> Do some of your fisherman not own waders?
> 
> Or is this a Bird Fishing tournament?


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeaaa I like the trailering part. It helps me and my son out.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Partner*



Swamp Root said:


> Blake,
> Y'all quit with the bickering... I got on this thread to find out about Tournament series info, not to read that ****!


I can bicker and ***** all I want with MY partner !! If you dont mind .... He is the best auto trolling motor button / net my big fish partner I know !!! 

If you have a good teammate you can do the same. Besides I dont thing you lost any info on the series because of our "bantering" back and forth !! 

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I believe he said that there would be wading allowed a few posts up. But each Kayak would have to register as ONE boat(pay,etc.)


Thanks Brad...

After seeing "No Wading", I was blinded by shear fury. 
Don't see anything about Burning...And we like to Burn.

But, I gotta ask this.....why in the h.e.l.l. is anyone trying to conserve Redfish in Sabine. Redfish are vermin. There are too many of them and they are eating all of the Sacred Speckled Trout. Time to thin the herd.They should be dealt with like the Talapia.....Gutted and thrown on the bank for the Cormorant's and Skunks to eat.

Looking forward to fishing


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> Thanks Brad...
> 
> After seeing "No Wading", I was blinded by shear fury.
> Don't see anything about Burning...And we like to Burn.
> ...


We all keep our fair shair of slot fish. We just want this 8 hour tournament once a month a catch and release deal. Trying to be as "professional" as we can but at the same time being a "amateur, good ol boy" fun tournament... if that makes any sense.

And yes there will wading allowed. Yall feel free to come to the meeting and help us get all this info lined out. We need to finalize a few points before we make it official and start accepting memberships.

Keep the questions coming! Tell us what yall want to see in this thing so we can make it right!


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

First let me say that I don't kayak and very rarely wade, but why are the kayakers having to pay full price and the waders are not. Not all waders are getting out of a boat. If you drop one guy off up on the north end of the lake, out of a truck, and the other guy drives down south and gets in the water, they are covering a lot of water just like the kayakers. 
I'm not trying to stir things up just being the devil's advocate here. If ya'll want to be fair then I think this needs to be addressed.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Flash1 said:


> We all keep our fair shair of slot fish. We just want this 8 hour tournament once a month a catch and release deal. Trying to be as "professional" as we can but at the same time being a "amateur, good ol boy" fun tournament... if that makes any sense.
> 
> And yes there will wading allowed. Yall feel free to come to the meeting and help us get all this info lined out. We need to finalize a few points before we make it official and start accepting memberships.
> 
> Keep the questions coming! Tell us what yall want to see in this thing so we can make it right!


I don't have time to come to the meeting's. I sit my *** in meeting's all day already, and I will be damned if I will drive 90 miles to sit through another.I am too old and opionated, and have a huge dislike for redfish. Them things are like Coyote's. Eat anything they can get in thier mouths,bend lures in half, burn the drag up in your reel, break rods. Sabine has fricken herds of them.

Also, Gary McElduff and Brad Deslatte should not be allowed in the tournament. I have my reasons.

Ya'll set something up, and my crew will fish. We are going to be there all winter anyway.

Can I be in charge of releasing the fish?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Jeff,

Thanks for your vote of Confidence, I may be part of it or may not , I will wait to see how things PAN out , this is not my first rodeo with Tourneys LOL Fresh or Salt.. Some good , some not so good.. There is a ton of excellent fisherman down here and the competition should be great at all events.

I am sure Damon and crew will do it right.

2410Rider ,

Rules will have to be made an agreed on, some will be popular and some will not, believe me one shoe does not and will not fit all! just the way it goes. I would imagine for the most part it will be a std. set as in most tourneys ,but some LOCAL issues will have to be set in stone. and it may not work out for all.

Regards,

Brad



jabx1962 said:


> I don't have time to come to the meeting's. I sit my *** in meeting's all day already, and I will be damned if I will drive 90 miles to sit through another.I am too old and opionated, and have a huge dislike for redfish. Them things are like Coyote's. Eat anything they can get in thier mouths,bend lures in half, burn the drag up in your reel, break rods. Sabine has fricken herds of them.
> 
> Also, Gary McElduff and Brad Deslatte should not be allowed in the tournament. I have my reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

2410Rider said:


> First let me say that I don't kayak and very rarely wade, but why are the kayakers having to pay full price and the waders are not. Not all waders are getting out of a boat. If you drop one guy off up on the north end of the lake, out of a truck, and the other guy drives down south and gets in the water, they are covering a lot of water just like the kayakers.
> I'm not trying to stir things up just being the devil's advocate here. If ya'll want to be fair then I think this needs to be addressed.


Good question and I understand where you are coming from. When we say wade fishing we mean getting out of a boat and wading. Honestly never thought about bank fishermen "without a boat" at all. That will be brought up tomorrow with the other board members and for sure at the meeting. I have a feeling it will be a "boat only tournament". We will have a rule in there stating wade fisherman will have a max distance they can be from each other to eliminate the dropping off of one teammate while you go over to this other pond or drain or whatever to look for fish yourself. Kayakers could easily do this if they were as a team with 2 boats so they will be required to pay per boat.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Thanks for your vote of Confidence, I may be part of it or may not , I will wait to see how things PAN out , this is not my first rodeo with Tourneys LOL Fresh or Salt.. Some good , some not so good.. There is a ton of excellent fisherman down here and the competition should be great at all events.


You best be a part of it. We have to have somebody to Potlick off of...









McElduff will probably be Speargunning his fish. Guess we could always follow the Bubble trail?


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

jabx1962,
who are you to be calling someone out, must be tried of losing.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> You best be a part of it. We have to have somebody to Potlick off of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so you can speargun fish?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

sabineduckhunter said:


> jabx1962,
> who are you to be calling someone out, must be tried of losing.


Losing what?



Blake Tyler said:


> Wait, so you can speargun fish?


Burn Shorelines too..


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

somethings never change, Jeff B. call me when down here.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

txfishon said:


> I can bicker and ***** all I want with MY partner !! If you dont mind .... He is the best auto trolling motor button / net my big fish partner I know !!!
> 
> If you have a good teammate you can do the same. Besides I dont thing you lost any info on the series because of our "bantering" back and forth !!
> 
> ...


Just sayin that instead of hijacking the thread... nevermind... pm me if you want, these guys shouldn't have to read through the bs


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> You best be a part of it. We have to have somebody to Potlick off of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tell you what, if Brad and I can catch redfish in a team like we can shoot ducks, y'all might be in trouble:biggrin:... that is, if he doesn't fish with Dickie, then we are ALL in trouble!!


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have two comments to add to this discussion.

1. Allowing contestants to launch whereever they please would only serve to promote cheating. I know. Who would do such a thing? Unless everyone was required to meet prior to the start of the tournament at the weigh in site and leave and launch from there I think there could be some fishing before official start time. I would not fish these tournaments unless that issue is adressed specifically.

2. Does this fishery really need another tournament? I don't care to end up with a fishery like Matagorda where they have 200 boat tourny's every weekend during the summer. I like the way it is now and really don't need to stroke my ego by claiming I am the best on Sabine. It is doubtful that this tournament would result in a decline of our fishery. 20 years ago I doubt the guys on the midcoast ever thought their fishery would be in the state of decline it is in today. Do what you think is best today but give some thought to tomorrow - John West


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

As far as I know, there are not any regular tournaments that are on Sabine Lake. XRT comes through 1 time and the HT came through 1 time, OCARC has 1 tournament a year. The SALT club only has 1 tourney that I ever hear about a year. I don't see where our club tournaments are going to degrade our fishery. We are going to do our best to LIVE RELEASE all the fish we can. This is not going to be a "keep what you catch and go home" tournament.

As far as the launch time. It still has not been set in stone and that rule is still up for debate on how it's going to work. We are still thiking about everyone having to check in at the same place and then at "Launch Time" you can hit the water or trailer from that point to wherever you want to go. I think this will be the way it ends up, to be honest. That's what I like but the board needs to vote on it.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Damon and his Dad are both stand-up guys. I agree that I do not think a fishing club tourney is going to affect the sabine lake fishing. Damonlike I told you previoulsy If I can help in anyway whether through my work or putting in time I will be more then happy and I look forward to joining and fishing some tourneys. This is a great way for a bunch of guys and gals to get together and talk fishing and build a network.

Also this is not a pro tourney nor do I think these guys want it to turn into something like that. this is a good ole fun fishing club going out on the weekends and fishing against each other. No different then those same guys fishing on the weekends anyway except they may release more fish.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

FYI-S.A.L.T. has a tournament every month starting in March and ending in October. Just to keep the facts straight.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

We will definitely have to instate a rule #15 if McElduff is allowed to fish. It will be necessary to go over this rule before every tournament if he is fishing.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> We will definitely have to instate a rule #15 if McElduff is allowed to fish. It will be necessary to go over this rule before every tournament if he is fishing.


Is this the height limit rule?


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

So what are yalls thoughts on the launch topic? Is there gonna be complaints from teams trailering to the causeway and not being allowed to leave the official launch/wiegh in site until start time? How do we keep that issue fair. Guys trailering will have a late start but if they are allowed to check in and go there will be complaints from the guys launching out of the official site saying the others will be starting early. What input do you guys have for me to bring up at the final "preliminary" meeting when we finalize the rules?


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

it's the pecker rule; and does not apply to a some on this thread. Totally against different blast off location, but cheaters will cheat regardless, all for livewell inspection before takeoff.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

sabineduckhunter said:


> it's the pecker rule; and does not apply to a some on this thread. Totally against different blast off location, but cheaters will cheat regardless, all for livewell inspection before takeoff.


So your saying everyone launch at the same location?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Flash1 said:


> So your saying everyone launch at the same location?


Yea Bro...one of those shotgun starts..similar to the double file re-starts but with alot more cussing.

Will VHF traffic be allowed?...No cell phones right?

If Gary Mc, or Brad D Show, just go ahead a give them the payout. No use in trying to win anything against them two in Sabine.

Have yall thought about the Camera Phone format? That would be the ultra conservative way to live release.

That way there could be a category for most Reds caught, and released.

Kevin Cochran has been an advocate of this format since almost all cell phones have a camera now. He told me about his a few years ago, and I thought it was pretty cool. Something for the club to try out.

Also, a Tripletail tournament in June or July would be something different.

The sabine area is full of them after May. And we could have a fish fry at the weigh in.Best fish you ever ate. And there would be some big fish brought in too.

How adout the DOUBLE D Charity reciving the proceeds?

Ya'll could call it the Fish for TiTS Tournament. There would be a huge turnout for that one...


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Single Location*



Flash1 said:


> So your saying everyone launch at the same location?


Single "blast off" point is good.

If you chose to then trailer to a different launch point thats the time you kill riding in your truck... same as the guys that launch from that same take off point... they have a boat ride... Just my take... worked well in the Cabelas tourney IMO !!

What will the percent pay out be ?? How much cut will the club get to pay weigh master and such ?? 

Will yall allow guides to fish this ?? 

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

if they (guides) are in the club they can fish; it is club fishing tournament you knucklehead!!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Rule 15*



TexSpec said:


> We will definitely have to instate a rule #15 if McElduff is allowed to fish. It will be necessary to go over this rule before every tournament if he is fishing.


What is the distance stated in rule 15 ?? 30 yrds ??

 It is hard to tell how far away from "Duck" you are due to his vertically challenged issue !! (he looks so small on the bow of that boat, easy to mistake 60 yrds to 30 yrds)

Tom lets get him a bull horn so he can make sure he is heard... No way 15 will be broken then!!!

<')))>{

Freddy


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

single location is the way to go, trailering is your option but you still do not get to leave official spot until start time only way to keep it fair IMO. I think you will loose your kayak guys if you make it a single launch location, we cannot do shotgun launch with 20 boats and that would limit our area to fish.


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

draw #'s or how you register for order of takeoff; shotgun takeoff is always threat to safety, plus you always have the crawlers.


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

Drawing numbers or order of registration still does not help the guys in kayaks and I agree with the shotgun starts from single launch point


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

If you have one launch site don't have it up in Orange. The Cabelas site is just to far to run to anything. Make it mid-lake so it's fair to any fishing location ie. marsh or jetties. If this is just supposed to be a bunch of club members and we are not talking about thousands of dollars of loot I think a start time and the honor system should work fine. Kinda like Salt Tourney. A whole lot easier and a whole lot safer. Don't try to make it to professional like it takes the fun out of it.

As far as McElduff winning........he can't net a fish. 
Freddy I like the bull horn idea. That way everyone can hear the cussing you're getting.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Guys, this is why we have asked the questions and have had the meetings. We want to know what the majority wants. I am all for everybody has to be at one particular location for luanch time. Then if you choose to trailer elsewhere then you leave in your vehicle at "Takeoff" to wherever your want to trailer to. If you choose to loose that little bit of time then so be it.


What is yall's input on having the wiegh-in site at the old Ester's parking lot under the Rainbow Bridge? It looks like we are leaning towards that being the "Official Launch/Weigh-in Site".


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Fishing Tournament*

I would love to be a part of this Club. I currently fish a 1984 Weld Built with a 100 qt. Ice chest turned into a livewell with 2 Mr. Bubbles (Pro) systems on top. Powered by a 1984 Johnson 40. I can keep fish alive just as good as the next guy. As far as all the negative post about The Mcelduff character, I think it is just rude and way to negative for this thread. McElduff is more than welcome to fish with me if he likes. My boat is also equipped with a Homemade T Top. Only 4 foot tall so he should be able to fit under it very well. Sure would like to turn this thing into a bait tournament. Nothing like catching some nice reds under a popping cork and a 10 inch mullet. I figure if the launch site is in Orange, I can be to the Jettys well within 2 hours. I know of a local "PRO" that would win all the money if we could pair him up with a local legend, possibly like this McElduff character. His name is like three initials. Cant remember them off hand. Maybe what we should do is try to set these two anglers up together and they can represent our new club in all the pro tournaments. Whats everyone think...................... SAY HAY........ Could even call themselves TEAM L.T.J. for Captain Low Tide and John.........................:work:


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

What is yall's input on having the wiegh-in site at the old Ester's parking lot under the Rainbow Bridge? It looks like we are leaning towards that being the "Official Launch/Weigh-in Site". 


What about the boat ramp on the north end of Pleasure Island seems there would be more room on the water for people to launch and wait for for take off also pretty calm water inside the walls there, just a suggestion it does not matter to me I fish from a kayak so I will be trailering regardless.


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

I think, I will take up catfishing, they are nicer people and you can drink beer in their tournaments, and for Freddy you can stick your bull horn up your blown out b--tyhole.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

TroutNOut said:


> I would love to be a part of this Club. I currently fish a 1984 Weld Built with a 100 qt. Ice chest turned into a livewell with 2 Mr. Bubbles (Pro) systems on top. Powered by a 1984 Johnson 40. I can keep fish alive just as good as the next guy. As far as all the negative post about The Mcelduff character, I think it is just rude and way to negative for this thread. McElduff is more than welcome to fish with me if he likes. My boat is also equipped with a Homemade T Top. Only 4 foot tall so he should be able to fit under it very well. Sure would like to turn this thing into a bait tournament. Nothing like catching some nice reds under a popping cork and a 10 inch mullet. I figure if the launch site is in Orange, I can be to the Jettys well within 2 hours. I know of a local "PRO" that would win all the money if we could pair him up with a local legend, possibly like this McElduff character. His name is like three initials. Cant remember them off hand. Maybe what we should do is try to set these two anglers up together and they can represent our new club in all the pro tournaments. Whats everyone think...................... SAY HAY........ Could even call themselves TEAM L.T.J. for Captain Low Tide and John.........................:work:


Who the heck is this moron! Better get you a $50,000 boat if you want to hang with these guys. They already have a monthly tourney for your type at the SALT club. SOAKER!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

from the looks of this thread it's shaping up to be an awesome club! LMAO


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> Who the heck is this moron! Better get you a $50,000 boat if you want to hang with these guys. They already have a monthly tourney for your type at the SALT club. SOAKER!


That's right the SALT club welcomes all fishermen not just you "ELITE" people.


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

not a friendly place to launch; one no place that sells beer close by. two you have to idle forever in which most anglers don't, then you have the local residents ****** off waiting for you when you come back. three no place that sells beer close by.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Guys, if ya'll want to bicker with each other about who's a "Soaker" and who's "Elite" please take it elsewhere. This club will not be like that. We are going to try to make it as fun as possible for everybody. I know alot of you guys are friends off these boards and I have alot of guys that will be in it that are not even part of this board. I can tell you now, we have at least 35 interested teams. We WILL have a good time!! I just love the sport and why not try to win a little cash to help with the addiction and meet some new friends at the same time.

Please keep this post contructive and positive.

Thanks
Damon


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

yea, enough with picking on that McElduff guy!


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Launchs useable:

Port Neches Park
Rainbow Bridge
Pleasure Island Yacht Club
RV Park in middle of Island
Causeway Bridge-Both Sides
Sabine Pass

There used to be one across from Rainbow Bridge back in that industrial area. Don't know if it's still there.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

sabineduckhunter said:


> not a friendly place to launch; one no place that sells beer close by. two you have to idle forever in which most anglers don't, then you have the local residents ****** off waiting for you when you come back. three no place that sells beer close by.


For once I agree with Mr. McElvainey. Not a good place to launch in my opinion. RV park is more centrally located and better ramp(s) and parking. It also has a large grassey area for the brawl that will assuredly follow most weigh-ins Mr. McElduff enters. Ther is also beer nearby to fuel said brawls.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

I meant that last post in a positive way.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

sabineduckhunter said:


> yea, enough with picking on that McElduff guy!


I never mentioned that.:slimer:


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Dick Dowling has the best ramps with plenty of room may have to get permission from county/state whoever is in charge to open it early or stay late. They had the cops for kid tournament there. And beer right down the road!!!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

sabineduckhunter said:


> Dick Dowling has the best ramps with plenty of room may have to get permission from county/state whoever is in charge to open it early or stay late. They had the cops for kid tournament there. And beer right down the road!!!


Thats just DUMB!!! Why not just launch at acid ditch. Horrible ramp and way off the beaten path. They do have the closest beer though. Dick Dowling..........what a dumb idea!!!!! The tone of this post is meant to be completely positive.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it going to be an option to launch somewhere else and be at the designated launch site for boat inspection and what ever else ya'll want to do before the shotgun start?

Dick Dowling was silted in at one time. Has it been cleaned out for bigger boats?


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Who is this Silva guy anyway. Sounds like our club will consist of multiple group hugs.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

2410Rider said:


> Is it going to be an option to launch somewhere else and be at the designated launch site for boat inspection and what ever else ya'll want to do before the shotgun start?
> 
> Dick Dowling was silted in at one time. Has it been cleaned out for bigger boats?


Not the last time I was there.


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

everyone pitch in and let the T.D. get the beer and ice it down, everything solved; all positive, and yes I launched there with no problems, but have to be 4' tall.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Apology*

I would like to apologize to anyone I have offended with my earlier thread. I am sorry I cannot afford a 50k bay boat with a monster merc on the back that with run mid 60s. But this has gone way to far. I was getting my hair cut earlier and someone in the place must have heard my conversation and the next thing I know Im getting threatening text messages on my cell phone from a Local Legend that has been metioned in this thread. Please rest assure I do not want to fight anyone, especially after they are drunk after a days worth of fishing. I have heard all of the terrible strories associated with this individual and would like to be the first to say, after the threatening emails I am quitting fishing to avoid the chance of meeting up with him. I will be selling my boat to Captain Eric and will pursue a career in basket weaving. As far as the other A hole talking trash on me, TexasSpec. Well if you want to go to war Ill take you to war. We will meet up one day and when we do it wont be nice................... Bet you dont own a nice boat either, probably a aluminum boat with a Mercury 40........... Biatchhhhhhhhhhhh.............. And this message has been payed for by myself in a positive fashion.....:work::hairout::rotfl::headknock


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

TroutNOut said:


> I would like to apologize to anyone I have offended with my earlier thread. I am sorry I cannot afford a 50k bay boat with a monster merc on the back that with run mid 60s. But this has gone way to far. I was getting my hair cut earlier and someone in the place must have heard my conversation and the next thing I know Im getting threatening text messages on my cell phone from a Local Legend that has been metioned in this thread. Please rest assure I do not want to fight anyone, especially after they are drunk after a days worth of fishing. I have heard all of the terrible strories associated with this individual and would like to be the first to say, after the threatening emails I am quitting fishing to avoid the chance of meeting up with him. I will be selling my boat to Captain Eric and will pursue a career in basket weaving. As far as the other A hole talking trash on me, TexasSpec. Well if you want to go to war Ill take you to war. We will meet up one day and when we do it wont be nice................... Bet you dont own a nice boat either, probably a aluminum boat with a Mercury 40........... Biatchhhhhhhhhhhh.............. And this message has been payed for by myself in a positive fashion.....:work::hairout::rotfl::headknock


I assure you that the boat don't make the fisherman. There are douchebags running all over Sabine Lake in their Shearwaters with big mercs hanging off the back that can't fish a lick. They are fair weather fisherman. If the wind blows they don't go. If it looks a little cloudy they don't go. God forbid the barometric pressure is not just right. They think fishing with Gulp makes them a plugger. They walk the walk until it's time to weigh them in.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

TexSpec are you a board member of this new club.....just curious?


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

2410Rider said:


> TexSpec are you a board member of this new club.....just curious?


Bored member or board member? I am not a board member.:biggrin:


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

yea. he just bored out like Freddy!!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

sabineduckhunter said:


> yea. he just bored out like Freddy!!


That coming from the originator of the booty-flu.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

:cloud:You two are like 2 old men. If Gayre wouldn't be cheating on you with the lawyer yall wouldn't be on here bickering. I vote for team triton2. Fish in Gayres boat since the 240 never sees the aqua. And don't hate on me or I will sick soaker on your ***.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

BTW anyone know what the barametric pressure will be tommorow? My hummingbird fish finder does not have that option.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

jeez this is like as the world turns!! Let's get back to questions or comments about this. Heck I will be TD. I'm pretty sure I know none of ya'll so that should make it fair


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, come on guys. This is the start of something good and what a way to show everyone else in Texas how Upper Coast guys act. Yall sound like a bunch of high school girls.
Pretty sure if any would be sponsors saw the posts in this thread, say good bye to it. Take the trash talk to PMs, phone calls, or whatever you feel is necessary.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

TroutNOut said:


> I am sorry I cannot afford a 50k bay boat with a monster merc on the back that with run mid 60s..





TexSpec said:


> I assure you that the boat don't make the fisherman. There are douchebags running all over Sabine Lake in their Shearwaters with big mercs hanging off the back that can't fish a lick. They think fishing with Gulp makes them a plugger. They walk the walk until it's time to weigh them in.


So, when we show up in a $72,000 Boat with the 300 Black Gorilla hanging off the back, we will be instantly Hated?

If that's the case, we will bring the $50,000 "Decoy" Boat.

As much as we are over there, I don't recall seeing any Shearwaters. Maybe a BlackJack or two.

Seems all the Douchbags are in Tin Boats with smokey Crossflows hanging off the back. They have this new stuff called "Seafoam".. buy a case or 10, and reduce your carbon footprint.

Your right, the boat don't make the fisherman, but it gets you to the spot when the wind in honkin 30+ out of the north without breaking your teeth.

Walk with me Homey...I will school you on Pluggin.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> So, when we show up in a $72,000 Boat with the 300 Black Gorilla hanging off the back, we will be instantly Hated?
> 
> If that's the case, we will bring the $50,000 "Decoy" Boat.
> 
> ...


Say when...:smile:

What would you guys think of Port Neches Park? Very nice ramp that will handle alot of launching traffic.


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

30 out of the north, I am at the ramp with the T.D. drinking that cold beer that he iced down. I also would like to request weekday evening dog fights once, twice a month.


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

I have seen some monster come out of that tin, when the wind was blowing so hard that had to use a coffee cup to bail it out, so you dare not move the anchor to disturb the beast.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

sabineduckhunter said:


> I have seen some monster come out of that tin, when the wind was blowing so hard that had to use a coffee cup to bail it out, so you dare not move the anchor to disturb the beast.


G...The Tin is a good boat for Sabine.I spent countless hours in a Tin when I was alot younger. But, after getting used to flying around in 2000 lbs of fiberglass, and not having to go to the Chiopractor, the Tin is not a kind boat for me to fish in. Your dang big brother breaking bones in my arms and hands and destroying my knees is mostly to blame for that.How you lived through his unrelentless torment being his little brother is beyond imagination.


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

I like port neches park they have the pavillion to weigh in under in the summer and they also have bathrooms and lots of parking.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

wow, the tourney sounds like so much fun! not...

imo, keep the payout low to nothing but bragging rights or the winnings go to a charity of the winners choice. money entices azzhats to cheat and argue.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow. Reading this thread has pretty much convinced me to never participate in any kind of tournament around here. Keep up the great work fellas!


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> Wow. Reading this thread has pretty much convinced me to never participate in any kind of tournament around here. Keep up the great work fellas!


Why?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of high school girls in here. Can't decide on anything, calling people out, my boat is better than your boat, yadda yadda yadda. Seriously???


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't believe a few guys are trying to put together a un fishing club that local guys can interact and have a good time and some of your guys get on here and ruin the ideas for others. If you have nothing to contribute to this thread except a bunch of inside jokes or insults about boats then pease take itsomewhere else. I do not think Damon is trying to start another FLW but just have a good fun club tournament. If you are going to cheat in tis tournament then the guys who fish it will know and you will most likely loose a lot of respect and notbe allowed to fsh it. I hope this tournament is about fun and they don't need to bring in lie detectors. These local clubs are established to help others out fishing who are still learnng and to build friendship.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> I can't believe a few guys are trying to put together a un fishing club that local guys can interact and have a good time and some of your guys get on here and ruin the ideas for others. If you have nothing to contribute to this thread except a bunch of inside jokes or insults about boats then pease take itsomewhere else. I do not think Damon is trying to start another FLW but just have a good fun club tournament. If you are going to cheat in tis tournament then the guys who fish it will know and you will most likely loose a lot of respect and notbe allowed to fsh it. I hope this tournament is about fun and they don't need to bring in lie detectors. These local clubs are established to help others out fishing who are still learnng and to build friendship.


Well said! We are not looking for another Redfish Cup here. This is just like your every day bass club... only different. We would love a good head count on our membership list which in turn will make for a good turnout in the tournaments. Would be nice to fish for some decent money once a month in our back yard. It aint gonna be just fishing tournaments. We will do some get togethers for everyone to bring thier families and make it fun for all. 
Dihlon... you really should come out to our meeting and talk about it all. 
Once we get a few things such as location, dues, and get all our legal stuff squared away we will start really advertizing and seeking sponsors. We have a website we will get started up as soon as everything is finalized. Should be rolling good by the first of the year and like Damon said early in this thread, start our tournament series in March. The real bragging rights will come in November after the Top 10 tournament.
Keep it clean boys. Want every one of you to join up and fish this thing. Gonna have to find someone alot bigger than Damon to break up all of yalls fights!:rotfl:


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> I can't believe a few guys are trying to put together a un fishing club that local guys can interact and have a good time and some of your guys get on here and ruin the ideas for others. If you have nothing to contribute to this thread except a bunch of inside jokes or insults about boats then pease take itsomewhere else. I do not think Damon is trying to start another FLW but just have a good fun club tournament. If you are going to cheat in tis tournament then the guys who fish it will know and you will most likely loose a lot of respect and notbe allowed to fsh it. I hope this tournament is about fun and they don't need to bring in lie detectors. These local clubs are established to help others out fishing who are still learnng and to build friendship.


We are all just interacting and having a good time, it's all friendly banter. I'm pretty sure no one is being serious and it's all just picking "fun" at one another. How is anyone ruining anything for others?


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Where is the P90 X. He may be big enough


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Alumachris said:


> Where is the P90 X. He may be big enough


He needed that P90X today catching all the flounder we did.... Thanks to JustinTimberleg! Owe ya a beer for that bud.:cheers:


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Pleasure meeting you and DSilva today, looking forward to fishing with you guys soon here on our home turf. By the way hung that 23.5" soon as we left ya'll and crossed the channel!! Count me in for sure, if your club is half as repectful and professional as you guys were today I see this really taking off ..


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Pleasure was ours man! Lots of flounder and good times today for sure. Lots more to come...


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> Sounds like a bunch of high school girls in here. Can't decide on anything, calling people out, my boat is better than your boat, yadda yadda yadda. Seriously???


Nobody that is heading this up has called anyone out or knocked someone for what kind of boat they have. As for "Can't decide on anyting". I posted this here to get input on what guys/gals would want from a "FISHING CLUB". There are alot of decisions that have to made before this can be done. If you do not have some input that can help us make those decisions then by all means stay off the post. If you would like to help or be part of it, then help out, ask questions, purpose some new ideas.

P.S. If you have not heard. The FLOUNDER are biting!!!!


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Justin Timberleg said:


> Pleasure meeting you and DSilva today, looking forward to fishing with you guys soon here on our home turf. By the way hung that 23.5" soon as we left ya'll and crossed the channel!! Count me in for sure, if your club is half as repectful and professional as you guys were today I see this really taking off ..


Same here! You guys where having a heck of a time!!! Dad got a 24incher just down the way from ya'll just a bit over 6lbs!! His biggest ever! It was crazy to see the number of flounder yesterday.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

You guys need to get a clue. Sabineduckhunter, Txfishon, Troutnout, jabx1962, Blake Tyler, and myself all fish together. We are just jacking with each other. We fish most tournaments together. Nobody's seriously calling anyone out. TroutNOut doesn't own an aluminum boat. He has a Shearwater with a big black Mercury. We are just having fun and if that is frowned upon in this club then maybe we should rethink our participation.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Well said*



TexSpec said:


> You guys need to get a clue. Sabineduckhunter, Txfishon, Troutnout, jabx1962, Blake Tyler, and myself all fish together. We are just jacking with each other. We fish most tournaments together. Nobody's seriously calling anyone out. TroutNOut doesn't own an aluminum boat. He has a Shearwater with a big black Mercury. We are just having fun and if that is frowned upon in this club then maybe we should rethink our participation.


X 2 Whats the point of having fishing buddies if you cant "rag" on each other ?? Yall are making this sound like a "Rainbow Love Fest" Lighten up, for the love of pete !! 

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Needed to add !!*

Duck, my "booty" is not blown out thanks for being concerned !!
Tommy, you need to find a new partner if he continues to fantasize on Men's Booties !!
Brandon, just man up and say you have a nice ride.. What are you and LTJ scared of ??
Jeff B, Gregs continues ARSE whippings he put on Gary explains his bitterness to life !! LMAO
Blake, you better get all them "honey do's" taken care of and get back to the gym so you can net my big fish!!

On a Club issue, "positive" note ... DSilva move the launches around from month to month to accommodate your members !!! RV Park, next stop PN Park, and so on!!! 

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

I would like for us to talk about the launch sites and the trailering situation. Theres lots for us to discuss. We need to keep it fair but not too complicated as far as the rules. I am here ofr this to turn into something great for all of us.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> You guys need to get a clue. Sabineduckhunter, Txfishon, Troutnout, jabx1962, Blake Tyler, and myself all fish together. We are just jacking with each other. We fish most tournaments together. Nobody's seriously calling anyone out. TroutNOut doesn't own an aluminum boat. He has a Shearwater with a big black Mercury. We are just having fun and if that is frowned upon in this club then maybe we should rethink our participation.


Trust me, I understand ya'lls talk here on the forums. I know you guys are friends outside of this board and are just talking chit to each other. I don't have an issue with it as some others seem to.

As for the "move the luanching site around" that has been brought up and still being considered. We were going to stop by the R.V park on the way home from Cameron yesterday but got back a little late. We are going to get out and look. We will figure it out.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Would you guys be interested in resgistering the evening before the tournament at a central location? A luanch time being determined for the following morning and then you could be where you wanted to launch at the correct time. Then we could have a location like Port Neches Park be the weigh-in spot.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

I've got netting down to an art, don't you worry about that... I'm trying to get them done. Only a few more weeks and we should be moved in...then maybe I can go fishing, I mean netting.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

The R.V. Park is great place to launch. Port Neches Park is also easy. My 2 cents would be that would be my first 2 choices. R.V. park puts you mid lake, which to me is the best choice, but P.N. Park is centrally located and puts you in the lake in 5 minutes, and also gets you in the marsh quckly. I have no problem with either. I would think anything further is just not centrally located. Sabine Pass is a long haul unless your looking to get to the jettys quick. A big plus I see at P.N. Park is the pavilion for weigh in. But then again you could move it from month to month and you can fish the events you want.:doowapsta


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

We could have a check in in the mornings at one place and set a time for when to start fishing. We do that in some bass tournaments when trailering is possible. I ahve a bass boat and steel trailer so I will have to drive far up north anyways, launch then ride back down.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have fished a few tourneys out of PN park and it seems to be a good place. Also the RV is just a short skip and away to my spots.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am thinking the multiple locations is gonna be the best overall to please the most people... not possible to please everyone I am quickly finding out. Also we need to decide on an entry fee. What are you guys willing to pay for a once a month team tournament? Is 100 a team too much? That would be 50 a person with 10 of that maybe going to a big fish pot? There will have to be a small percent cut off to operate on but want to keep it at say a 90% payback. What do you guys want to see the entry fee be? Remember we will have a Top 10 tournament in November so the more tournaments you can fish the better. Dont want to price people out but dont want to be too low either. Want to attract good competetive teams and have some decent payout money.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

How firm are ya'll on the Redfish Only Tournaments? 

Being a fishing club and not a tournament series I think you will not have as many members being that you are focused on one fish! A typical fishing club is like a fishing forum with a variety to draw more members and offer a chance for an average weekend fisherman, or dedicated flounder guy (like me) to contend with the trout and REDFISH guys!
I would like to see some variety, not just who knows where the school of reds are this week!! Its well known if you focus on redfish the patterns can be very predictable compared to a rotational format to include many more members.. Just my opinion, i would like to see a rotation or multi fish tournaments to attract more than just a specific crowd.. 


$60.00 bucks a team remember its a club not a payday!!!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Justin Timberleg said:


> How firm are ya'll on the Redfish Only Tournaments?
> 
> Being a fishing club and not a tournament series I think you will not have as many members being that you are focused on one fish! A typical fishing club is like a fishing forum with a variety to draw more members and offer a chance for an average weekend fisherman, or dedicated flounder guy (like me) to contend with the trout and REDFISH guys!
> I would like to see some variety, not just who knows where the school of reds are this week!! Its well known if you focus on redfish the patterns can be very predictable compared to a rotational format to include many more members.. Just my opinion, i would like to see a rotation or multi fish tournaments to attract more than just a specific crowd..
> ...


I agree on both parts. I know our crowd is much much more interested in trout. We will fish the occasional redfish tourney but you would attract more members if you diversify your target. Make all tourneys to combine both fish. One could be redfish with a largest trout pot and some trout with the largest redfish pot. Keep the entry fee low and you will attract more teams. I'll pay whatever, but money will often times be a factor for some. Is this gonna be a one day deal or two? It's hard to make everyone happy, but you are gonna want to appeal to as many people as you can because there will always be months that teams can't fish. The major appeal to this club over others is the artificial only rule.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> The major appeal to this club over others is the artificial only rule.


How are you going to insure that?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

2410Rider said:


> How are you going to insure that?


Because this is a club and this is suppose to be family fun. Sure would hate to be the guy who gets called out for cheating and kicked out of his own fishing club.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> Because this is a club and this is suppose to be family fun. Sure would hate to be the guy who gets called out for cheating and kicked out of his own fishing club.


I was just asking....but the first thing he is going to say is "Prove it"


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

2410Rider said:


> How are you going to insure that?


I don't know the other guys, but our group doesn't fish with bait. Except McElduff who will soak a croaker every now and then. h:


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Whenever you start dealing in money there are some people who don't exactly care about how they do it, only that they take home the cash.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Livewell checks and NO castnets in your boat on tournament day.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Please don't get me wrong I am just trying to help you see some of the problems with fishing tournaments that are specialized. 
You said people can trailer to a different spot to launch....see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> I don't know the other guys, but our group doesn't fish with bait. Except McElduff who will soak a croaker every now and then. h:


I guess the cracked crab for TroutNOut would work since it wouldn't technically be considered live bait would it?

I agree 2410, and no matter what you do someone will try to beat the system.. hopefully those who are willing to do that will be caught and wont last long in the club.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

There is no way to prove someone cheated even with a lie detector. I am under the impression we are all just trying to have fun and maybe to keep people from cheating you should not make it a big money tourney.


----------



## Dougwhaler (Nov 22, 2010)

This sounds like a great idea. The SALT club in Port Arthur is a joke. I joined several years back. The tournaments are lame. I went to the weigh-in last year for the "BIG" memorial weekend tournament on Pleasure Island. There were 3 old women there that did not even know what was happening with the tournament & had bad attitudes. A new club with new ideas & a younger attitude would be great. But the Live Fish weigh-in's are a problem for me also. by the way Hooters in beaumont would make a great sponser.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> There is no way to prove someone cheated even with a lie detector. I am under the impression we are all just trying to have fun and maybe to keep people from cheating you should not make it a big money tourney.


There again becomes the dilema. If you don't pay off enough to cover entry fee and gas, so to speak, then why enter?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

2410Rider said:


> There again becomes the dilema. If you don't pay off enough to cover entry fee and gas, so to speak, then why enter?


you spend 60 a team per tourney and the pay out would be sufficent. I grew up fishing local tourneys back home that were 35 per person and we would have a few hundred register to fish in orer to win a fishing pole and bragging rights. Now granite it was a multi species tourney but a good fishing club with tournaments is what Sabine lake needs. I understand there is the SALT but seriously I work for a boat dealership in Southeast Texas and have never even heard of that club nor their tourneys. Hooters in Beaumont tries to host a tournament every year and I bet if we can organize a big tournemtn with tem once a year it would be huge and proceeds would go towards a good cause.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

When will everything be finalized?


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

We originally planned to make it a redfish tournament with a big trout progressive pot. Say have a minimum of a 5 pound trout and if that fish is not caught then the money rolls over to the next tournament. If it is caught then the bar will be raised to 6 pounds. We kinda canned the idea because thats just one more thing to wiegh in and keep track of but we can dang sure do it! 
As far as the bait fishing goes.... your a sorry piece of **** to cheat in a small friendly club tournament. Trust and honesty is going to have to go a long way in this thing. I do have a line on a fellow to run polygraph tests but **** I would hope it wouldnt come to that. 
We definitely want to have a Redfish club verses a multi species club. I want the field to have to go out and target Redfish opposed to going out and throwing a TTF bait all day and weighing in whatever jumped on it. Going to be a species specific club to make everyone work a bit harder to catch that heavy 2 fish sack. 
Liking the idea of having multiple locations and rotating out through the series. Would keep everyone happy that way and make it as fair as could be.
As far as the money.... if it is 40 per person with the option of a 10 dollar big fish (red or trout, whatever we decide on) I personally dont see that being too big of an entry fee. That would be 100 bucks for the team to fish. Would 80 be better? We are not going any lower than that. Dont want this blown up into a 2 to 300 boat tournament at this point. Would love a good 50 boat turnout fishing for decent money and best of all bragging rights. 
Lining up a long list of potential sponsors and Hooters is on that list. Anyone who wants in this thing kinda feel out some business owners for club door prizes or any donations they would like to make to a non profit organization. Remember we would like to do a charity tournament so any organization you feel could benifit from this bring it up to me or Damon... or better yet at a club meeting.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

2410Rider said:


> When will everything be finalized?


 Eveything SHOULD be final after our next meeting on Dec. 1st.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you have to be a member of the club to fish in the tournaments? If so, what are the membership fees?


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

You must be a member to fish the tournaments. The membership dues are set at $45 per person. That will include a membership package also, which will include a shirt, hat, club sticker, etc.. The package has not been finalized yet but will be something of the sort.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Flash1 said:


> We originally planned to make it a redfish tournament with a big trout progressive pot. Say have a minimum of a 5 pound trout and if that fish is not caught then the money rolls over to the next tournament. If it is caught then the bar will be raised to 6 pounds. We kinda canned the idea because thats just one more thing to wiegh in and keep track of but we can dang sure do it!
> As far as the bait fishing goes.... your a sorry piece of **** to cheat in a small friendly club tournament. Trust and honesty is going to have to go a long way in this thing. I do have a line on a fellow to run polygraph tests but **** I would hope it wouldnt come to that.
> We definitely want to have a Redfish club verses a multi species club. I want the field to have to go out and target Redfish opposed to going out and throwing a TTF bait all day and weighing in whatever jumped on it. Going to be a species specific club to make everyone work a bit harder to catch that heavy 2 fish sack.
> Liking the idea of having multiple locations and rotating out through the series. Would keep everyone happy that way and make it as fair as could be.
> ...


You are inviting trouble. 50 teams at $100 per team. Thats a $5,000 payout. People will cheat for $5,000. Ya'll need to decide to either make this a big deal or to keep it small and friendly. I will honestly say that if you keep it a redfish only tourney you will only see me a couple of times a year. I know you guys that are starting this are into the redfish and marsh fishing. The other half are not. You need to try to combine both, but hey it's your deal.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

DSilva said:


> You must be a member to fish the tournaments. The membership dues are set at $45 per person. That will include a membership package also, which will include a shirt, hat, club sticker, etc.. The package has not been finalized yet but will be something of the sort.


Do you have a family rate?


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

I am really not sure what answer you are looking for on the Family Rate. The format is a two person team tournament, which both must be a member of the club. You will be allowed to have 2 substitute partners per team thoughout the tournament season. Your subs do not have to be club members. As for the "Family" we have in our plans to have a Family Event during the year, which may be our Club involvement in the O.C.A.R.C. tournament. There are MANY details that have to be worked out, so we may not have all the answers you guys are looking for but we are working hard to get it all figured out. As you can see just from the questions here on this board, there is alot more involved than just being there for a weigh-in and handing out checks. Be patient, we wil do our best.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I dont know if shift workers have been brought up yet.Alot of us in this area work shift work and are off 2 weekends a month. So it makes it tough to be there every month to be able to compete in November. Printpack has a bass club designed for shift workers, they fish wendesday or saturday of the same week. A shift worker is either off on a wendesday or saturday every week.

Also is November a good month for a championship? Opening of deer season and thanksgiving too, just a thought.

Anything I can do to help just let me know, i am working nights on the 1st so i cant make it


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Blake Tyler said:


> I guess the cracked crab for TroutNOut would work since it wouldn't technically be considered live bait would it?
> 
> I agree 2410, and no matter what you do someone will try to beat the system.. hopefully those who are willing to do that will be caught and wont last long in the club.


Now thats the thinking Blake. Im down with no live bait. I love the grey areas in the rules..... At the end of the day I can still fish without being in any club, so I honestly dont mind whatever rules that are final. How bout this, we get our 10 teams together, $40.00 a boat artificual only, biggest trout and redfish wins, split the money at the end of the day, and we can all brag about kicking Garys butt. Pays for my gas to outrun you and Freddy into the lake. Ohh excuse me, pays for me to ourun Freddy and his personal netter to the lake. Now thats FISHING................. :doowapsta


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Out Run !!*



TroutNOut said:


> Now thats the thinking Blake. Im down with no live bait. I love the grey areas in the rules..... At the end of the day I can still fish without being in any club, so I honestly dont mind whatever rules that are final. How bout this, we get our 10 teams together, $40.00 a boat artificual only, biggest trout and redfish wins, split the money at the end of the day, and we can all brag about kicking Garys butt. Pays for my gas to outrun you and Freddy into the lake. Ohh excuse me, pays for me to ourun Freddy and his personal netter to the lake. Now thats FISHING................. :doowapsta


I will need to put my net man on a diet ... his largeness has slowed me down in the past  ... I know the lbs I have shed has picked up the Triton from 37.5 to 48.5 mph ... Oh never mind that was the 20 grand of up grades I did !! :spineyes: Out run me all you want Brandooo the "catching" is what pays the GAS bill.... SUCKA !!!

I will fish for Reds once a month .. But It would be nice to throw a Trout side pot in to the mix ... $40 per person with an extra $10 for side pot seems good to me!!

Freddy

<')))>{

I just dont see yall getting 50 boats ... maybe 15 to 20 at best !! IMO


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

txfishon said:


> I will need to put my net man on a diet ... his largeness has slowed me down in the past  ... I know the lbs I have shed has picked up the Triton from 37.5 to 48.5 mph ... Oh never mind that was the 20 grand of up grades I did !! :spineyes: Out run me all you want Brandooo the "catching" is what pays the GAS bill.... SUCKA !!!
> 
> I will fish for Reds once a month .. But It would be nice to throw a Trout side pot in to the mix ... $40 per person with an extra $10 for side pot seems good to me!!
> 
> ...


 Im with you on that one Fred Flinstone. Hell even if I dont catch a fish Ill get my $50.00 worth of trash talking in.:work: And the good thing about your rolly polly partner is that he can be used as a flotation device in rough waters. :hairout: Hell my partner owns a Johnson so I better quit talking trash..........LOL...............................................:walkingsm


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

out...on the rubberlips. would rather catch loop-tee-doo's!!!


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

We are lookng at a Redfish Club not a fishing club correct? 

You have a big trout pot also, so some guy gets lucky chunking an arti hoping for a redfish and stumbles upon a big trout.Whats the difference of that and a monthly rotation or multi fish tournament? Im back to the multi fish conversation, and believe a successful Fishing Club must consist of a variety of opportunity for a variety of members.. Ya'll are gonna end up with a select few that grind it out for the bragging rights and a low turn out by tournament #3. And what will be to brag about beating only 6 other people who dedicate to each months tourney? Take the dreaded S.A.L.T. Club for example, Tourmament#1 Redfish 38 entrys with 40mph sustained winds predicted for the weekend! Tournament #2 Flounder 36 entries with pretty bad conditions if i remember correctly.. Tournament #3 Trout 38 entrys fair conditions.. They work on a points system 1st place 5 2nd 3 3rd 2 and 1 point for entering.. After the first three tournaments there were 2 leaders with 17+/- points with everyone else in the 3 to 6 point range. Tournaments entrys fell dramaticly to 20 or less next 3 tourneys to 10 and 12 for the last 4 or 5.. Alot of us grinded it out hard to the end, but most seen they didnt have a chance a gave it up.. Even with the variety of 3 different fish! Personally I would not be intersted in fishing a species specific club tourney every month.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

TroutNOut said:


> Im with you on that one Fred Flinstone. Hell even if I dont catch a fish Ill get my $50.00 worth of trash talking in.:work: And the good thing about your rolly polly partner is that he can be used as a flotation device in rough waters. :hairout: Hell my partner owns a Johnson so I better quit talking trash..........LOL...............................................:walkingsm


Man that's rough, y'all can talk y'alls talk with your mouth, I just catch the fish, I mean net them.... Hey at least I can show up to go fishing and have have all my gear and not have to buy the Cabelas catalog and look like a salmon fisherman to boot.... I see they said no cast nets in the boat, how you going to catch your fish Brandon????? and doesn't your partner own a pathfinder?? say hayyy


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Winner*



sabineduckhunter said:


> out...on the rubberlips. would rather catch loop-tee-doo's!!!


I will NOT compete against Duck in a loop-tee tourney ... He is the best slimmer fisherman I know ... Im sure Brandoo and Bubba can compete with him !!! 

Will Tom even let you flip a loop-tee-doo in that boat of his ? He will clean it for 3 days trying to get the slim out of it !!! 

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*I agree*



Justin Timberleg said:


> We are lookng at a Redfish Club not a fishing club correct?
> 
> You have a big trout pot also, so some guy gets lucky chunking an arti hoping for a redfish and stumbles upon a big trout.Whats the difference of that and a monthly rotation or multi fish tournament? Im back to the multi fish conversation, and believe a successful Fishing Club must consist of a variety of opportunity for a variety of members.. Ya'll are gonna end up with a select few that grind it out for the bragging rights and a low turn out by tournament #3. And what will be to brag about beating only 6 other people who dedicate to each months tourney? Take the dreaded S.A.L.T. Club for example, Tourmament#1 Redfish 38 entrys with 40mph sustained winds predicted for the weekend! Tournament #2 Flounder 36 entries with pretty bad conditions if i remember correctly.. Tournament #3 Trout 38 entrys fair conditions.. They work on a points system 1st place 5 2nd 3 3rd 2 and 1 point for entering.. After the first three tournaments there were 2 leaders with 17+/- points with everyone else in the 3 to 6 point range. Tournaments entrys fell dramaticly to 20 or less next 3 tourneys to 10 and 12 for the last 4 or 5.. Alot of us grinded it out hard to the end, but most seen they didnt have a chance a gave it up.. Even with the variety of 3 different fish! Personally I would not be intersted in fishing a species specific club tourney every month.


I hate to agree with a one legged man  ... But this is a good point ... The Sabine area is famous for NOT having good "local" turn outs for tourneys !!

No offence Justin (dont mess up my boat next time its in the shop) 

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

txfishon said:


> I will NOT compete against Duck in a loop-tee tourney ... He is the best slimmer fisherman I know ... Im sure Brandoo and Bubba can compete with him !!!
> 
> Will Tom even let you flip a loop-tee-doo in that boat of his ? He will clean it for 3 days trying to get the slim out of it !!!
> 
> ...


After reading SabineDuckHunters posts, I have come to this educated idea. With Christmas right around the corner, it is apparent that he has spent all of his money on human growth hormone. So I feel it is our duty as friends to purchase a new set of "Hooked on Phonics" videos so he will be able to make educated posts. Heck maybe after one of us wins this first tourney we can endorse the check over to him. On another note, I heard Tom has taken out some stock in Magic Car Wash............. And Freddy why mess with a man thats handicapped? If you **** Timberleg off and he boots you in the nuts, and you lose one of your nuts, how would you feel? We would have to buy you a shirt that says "I got one HUGE nut". :headknock


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Justin Timberleg said:


> Take the dreaded S.A.L.T. Club for exampleQUOTE]
> 
> I'm sure you are aware there are other SALT members reading this.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Blake Tyler said:


> Man that's rough, y'all can talk y'alls talk with your mouth, I just catch the fish, I mean net them.... Hey at least I can show up to go fishing and have have all my gear and not have to buy the Cabelas catalog and look like a salmon fisherman to boot.... I see they said no cast nets in the boat, how you going to catch your fish Brandon????? and doesn't your partner own a pathfinder?? say hayyy


 Figured I would answer the questions for you one at a time. No cast nets means I will use Cracked Crab. And dont hate on the pathfinder guy, you know he is a local LEGEND. And why you want to hate on Bubbette for looking like a Salmon fisherman. I figured at least you would have appreciated the Handy Dandy Net he bought. Is this the perfect situation of one individual being jealous of another because his net is better than yours? If so, I will talk with your Captain and tell him you need another net. On a side note, I am sending Bubba to a 8 hour netting Seminar in Houston next week, if you would like I can pass the info along to your Captain so you could join him.:work: Word around the water cooler was that Tom was trying to get SDH in the seminar, but he missed the height requirement by 3 inches.:spineyes:


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

2410Rider said:


> Justin Timberleg said:
> 
> 
> > Take the dreaded S.A.L.T. Club for exampleQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually I am 3 legged you just haven't gotten to know me that well yet!! Dont forget who put the rocket together for ya Freddy! LOL.. May end up like McElduff drifting lighthouse cove powerless!! 


It is gonna be hard to hold up a consistant turn out when you have a team or two dominating from the start.. There is definately room and opportunity for a club or clubs on Sabine, but its members and variety that will keep a club maintaining and functioning for the long run.. You guys are definately on the right track, but as stated before not everyone has the dedication to the Redfish like you guys.. 


I would like to see a flounder club, but would be more than happy to have my favorite fish atleast acknowledged in our club.. How is Ol' Timberleg gonna have a chance with rubberlips only?? Gotta get some flatskies involved also come on guys you scared?


Although the S.A.L.T. Club is not the club of ya'lls choice, they have survive for over 25 years and are making a strong comeback this year due to increasing interest of many new members.. And have done that solely on the fact or versatility and variety that attracts a wider audience.. Of course the only tournament you have ever heard of is their Memorial Day Tournement, reason being that is the ONLY one advertised to the public.. A monthly club tourney is not meant for the public it'sfor the club.. 



Dam! Gotta get to work and fry some fish so I can get off early and go bend a rod!!! Hope my opinion helps out..

Justin Hawkins


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

That is obvious Kurt I am a member I love the club, alotta of folks here dont think much of it.. Using that as and example, get out there in that Big Rough Ranger and beat your panties out a wad.. I am at every meeting and contribute to all discussions in OUR club just using a figure of speach..(like the panties comment) 

For the record Timberleg LOVES THE S.A.L.T. Club, only missed one tournament last year and we (The Boat Ramp) stand behnind and sponsor since day 1.. Hope I didnt rub wrong Big Daddy..

Justin Hawkins
S.A.L.T Club 2010 
Angler of the Year


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually it's Kirk..lol and I have no problem with another fishing club trying to start out and get things going for what they like to fish for. I have purposely tried not to bring up SALT on this thread because it isn't about that. These guys are trying to start something new and I wish them luck. Really I don't see us competing with each other, they have a different format and approach to the club style. 


BTW I wear a thong so it can't get in a bunch.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry about that Kirk, think i have called you Kurt for 3 years now!! LOL...Just using a good example and if they can grow and last anywhere near the S.A.L.T. Club, they will be very successful.. There was some things said in earlier post that I feel our Club should be defended and I will step and be our voice.. 

This can go on and on as an internet thread or it can become fishing club, seems to me alot people are looking to join a club focused on more than one fish. We have one example of that here on Sabine so S.A.L.T. is going to be mentioned one way or another.. 

Hope my comments are welcome here and dont offend anyone..


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Like stated before the draw of this club over the others including SALT is ARTI ONLY. Redfish only definitely does not get my motor running, but I would fish a couple a year as stated before. If the club is looking for longevity and maximum participation they will soon discover that some sort of diversity will be needed. The reason many of the people that I fish with don't get involved with SALT is the idea of fishing against live bait fisherman. Sucks to wade a flat grinding all day throwing topwaters waiting on that one big bite. When you finally get that 7lber to the weigh in and find out you were beaten out by a guy who was soaking a 12" mullet on 4 rods while drinking beer all day. Thats the problem with SALT. They have WAY more bait fishermen than artificial only guys. If this club continues with it's current agenda it appears there will still be a void in a club that fits some of our needs.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree and see where you are coming from on the arti only rules.. Personally I do not throw live bait at all, and I can count on one finger how many days I threw livebait this year.. I do enjoy a beer now and then when Im fishing and hope thats not in the rules! I can see an arti only club being successful no problem, but not chasing one fish.. Just my opinion


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

2410Rider said:


> Actually it's Capt. Kirk...





Justin Timberleg said:


> Sorry about that Capt.Kirk, think i have called you Mr. Spock for 3 years now!!


From now on its Capt. Kirk ...*****.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> From now on its Capt. Kirk ...*****.


Beam me up Scotty!!!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I can see you guys point on the multi species tournament BUT that is not what was in mind. If it does go that route it will be species specific per tournament. TRYING to make this a skill tournament and force people to target a certain fish. Afterall..... not starting another SALT club. Make sense?


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

TroutNOut said:


> Figured I would answer the questions for you one at a time. No cast nets means I will use Cracked Crab. And dont hate on the pathfinder guy, you know he is a local LEGEND. And why you want to hate on Bubbette for looking like a Salmon fisherman. I figured at least you would have appreciated the Handy Dandy Net he bought. Is this the perfect situation of one individual being jealous of another because his net is better than yours? If so, I will talk with your Captain and tell him you need another net. On a side note, I am sending Bubba to a 8 hour netting Seminar in Houston next week, if you would like I can pass the info along to your Captain so you could join him.:work: Word around the water cooler was that Tom was trying to get SDH in the seminar, but he missed the height requirement by 3 inches.:spineyes:


Really? He's just now going? I went to this as a young child, I've been to so many netting seminars I could run the NFNCA (National Fish Netting Committee of America) sleeping... I was the national netting champion in 92-98 and only stopped because I was having to net fish with my feet just for people to even have some kind of hope.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm out by default. I have a live well, but not nearly big enough to keep large fish alive.

I'm also not keen on a redfish only tourney, although a fish specific would be o.k. And maybe occasionally a "heaviest stringer" tourney.

I don't like the idea of leaving from one location, as this gives an unfair advantage to those with the fastest boats, no question about it. Look, like posted earlier, this is not a big money event, so the honor system should be fine (this will remove the need for live wells). The risk is just too high, for such a small return. Who's gonna risk jail time for $200?

IMO, If you make it less restrictive, and more fun for all, you'll have more members join, and you'll be able to tweak it as you go along.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

How about a rotating tournament. One month be a redfish tournament with a big trout pot and the next month be a trout tournament with a big redfish pot. What is ya'lls take on that?


There will also be a points system along with each weigh-in that will add up for the end of the year Top angler tournament.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

The would a be a good start, but you know what your gonna hear from me!! What about the endangered and elusive flounder? Thats just me man flounder on my mind for every fishing trip, with a bonus red or trout if Im lucky!! How many trout would be our bag limit and are yall sticking with 2 redfish weighin? I am not familiar with the current tourneys bag limits etc.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin Timberleg said:


> The would a be a good start, but you know what your gonna hear from me!! What about the endangered and elusive flounder? Thats just me man flounder on my mind for every fishing trip, with a bonus red or trout if Im lucky!! How many trout would be our bag limit and are yall sticking with 2 redfish weighin? I am not familiar with the current tourneys bag limits etc.


I know EXACTLY what your after bud! We kinda talked about maybe a 2 redfish with a big trout progressive pot on one tournament and rotate to maybe a 3 trout stringer with a big redfish pot on the next. That would give us 4 tournaments each way and split the wiegh ins between maybe PN Park and the RV park on the island of pleasure. We got together today and tried to figure out a way to get the most interest possible and keep the trout guys interested.:headknock Another species would cut the payouts and just add more chaos. Not saying there cant be a side pot on big flounder... which I would gladly participate in.

Let us know what you guys think.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Flash1 said:


> keep the trout guys interested.:headknock


The are 3 things to keep Trout guys interested.

1. Trout
2. Free Beer
3. Big Fake Double D tata's.

I would like to volunteer to release the redfish. I know of a "special" place to bring them....

Catching Flounder during the Run is like shooting bedded geese with a 22-250.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Have yall thought about making this just and indvidual tournament instead of a team series? Shift workers cant make every tournment and probably wouldnt have the same partner every time.
Also are the trout going to have to be kept alive? 
What about weigh ins at cow bayou or the ramp on simmons drive?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Alumachris said:


> Also are the trout going to have to be kept alive?


Don't worry about it Bro.

When you have a Yellow Mouth in the Death Grip and are taking Top Dawgs out of it's mouth with 8" Needle Nose pliers, the chances of it's survival are less than ZERO...


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> Don't worry about it Bro.
> 
> When you have a Yellow Mouth in the Death Grip and are taking Top Dawgs out of it's mouth with 8" Needle Nose pliers, the chances of it's survival are less than ZERO...


I agree with you jabx. Hard to keep trout alive. Sure like your ideas on the Double Ds... got a weigh in girl who agreed to help out. Not DOUBLE Ds but brand new Ds.:spineyes:
Gonna keep it at a 2 man team tournament Chris. Dont know how to handle the shift work guys.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Flash1 said:


> I know EXACTLY what your after bud! We kinda talked about maybe a 2 redfish with a big trout progressive pot on one tournament and rotate to maybe a 3 trout stringer with a big redfish pot on the next. That would give us 4 tournaments each way and split the wiegh ins between maybe PN Park and the RV park on the island of pleasure. We got together today and tried to figure out a way to get the most interest possible and keep the trout guys interested.:headknock Another species would cut the payouts and just add more chaos. Not saying there cant be a side pot on big flounder... which I would gladly participate in.
> 
> Let us know what you guys think.


That sounds alot better than just fishing redfish. I still think it may be kinda hard bringing 3 big trout in alive, but what do I know I dont catch big trout!! May be better to keep the trout bag at two since you can only possess one per person over 28". A multi species family tournament would also be attractive to alot of us.



jabx1962 said:


> Catching Flounder during the Run is like shooting bedded geese with a 22-250.


 When I launch the boat I am flounder fishing, year around for the past 6 years (not just the fall run) that has been the main fish I pursued. Taking advantage of the Fall Run is like loading up a box of bannanas under the birds, we all do it and of course it doesn't take much skill.. I would personally like to see atleast 1 flounder tournament in the mix be it summer or fall..


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Whose gonna be able to make the meeting on wednesday? Still in the air for me depending on work..


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin Timberleg said:


> Whose gonna be able to make the meeting on wednesday? Still in the air for me depending on work..


Try to get your partner to come with you tom. night. I owe you guys a cold beer.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Meeting tonight @ 6:30 Robert's Restraunt in Orange.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I got some breif notes from the meeting, any formal annoucments yet??


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin Timberleg said:


> Well I got some breif notes from the meeting, any formal annoucments yet??


The official word is that its going to be a team "SLAM" tournament. Will be a two man team tournament with a 6 fish (Texas regs) stringer. You will weigh 2 of each species (trout, flounder and redfish) for a total wieght. This evens the field as best as we can figure out and make it fun with some strategy involved at the same time. Tough trout guys cant dominate a trout tournament cause they have to get fish in the box then move on an focus on two flounder.. etc. etc..
There will be a 40 dollar a year club membership dues which will get you t shirts, stickers, coozies. We will also do some family days and have stuff for kids and fish frys and such. This will be a non-profit club so all money will buy equipment and promote the club with advertising or go back into the club in one way or another. 
Tournament entry fees will be 60 per boat with what looks like will be a 90 percent payback. Try to pay the top 3 places but may be more depending on entries. Tournaments will start in March and run through Oct. Going to set the tournaments for the second Sat. of every month but may vary from that to not clash with other events or holidays. Will have montly meetings to talk about this kind of thing. Will also have a top 10 tournament at the end of the year. 
Getting all our legal BS squared away now and as soon as thats done we will start officially advertising and taking memberships. Already have an overwhelming response on the people wanting to do this as well as sponsors willing to donate door prizes for tournaments. Should be a good thing in the works here and some good money to chase after during the year while fishing with friends.
Feel free to PM me or DSilva for any contact info or other info. We will also like to be a sponor on this board and advertise here when we get everything worded correctly and in order.
Thanks for the input and interest guys. Looking forwad to fishing with and against all of you.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Flash1 said:


> The official word is that its going to be a team "SLAM" tournament. Will be a two man team tournament with a 6 fish (Texas regs) stringer. *You will weigh 2 of each species (trout, flounder and redfish) for a total wieght*. This evens the field as best as we can figure out and make it fun with some strategy involved at the same time. Tough trout guys cant dominate a trout tournament cause they have to get fish in the box then move on an focus on two flounder.. etc. etc..
> There will be a 40 dollar a year club membership dues which will get you t shirts, stickers, coozies. We will also do some family days and have stuff for kids and fish frys and such. This will be a non-profit club so all money will buy equipment and promote the club with advertising or go back into the club in one way or another.
> Tournament entry fees will be 60 per boat with what looks like will be a 90 percent payback. Try to pay the top 3 places but may be more depending on entries. Tournaments will start in March and run through Oct. Going to set the tournaments for the second Sat. of every month but may vary from that to not clash with other events or holidays. Will have montly meetings to talk about this kind of thing. Will also have a top 10 tournament at the end of the year.
> Getting all our legal BS squared away now and as soon as thats done we will start officially advertising and taking memberships. Already have an overwhelming response on the people wanting to do this as well as sponsors willing to donate door prizes for tournaments. Should be a good thing in the works here and some good money to chase after during the year while fishing with friends.
> ...


I'm out... that ruined it for me. Don't care much for flounder fishing (No offense Timberleg). I was really into it with Red and Trout tourneys until it became a 3 species tournament... that just sounds like a fiasco waiting to happen!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Guess you can cancel live weigh-ins and be expecting yellow eyed half frozen fish cause your not going to keep six fish alive. I probly could, but guys with ice chest livewells can't. All three species just sounds like a lot of trouble and running around! Catch my reds in the marsh, then run to the jetties for my trout, then back to LA shoreline for flounder... too much. Y'all can't make EVERYONE happy, I understand that. The fact is that Reds are a lot like bass, thats why they are tournament choice species. Trout are very frail by nature, and are extremely hard to keep alive. Flounder... well thats a whole nother issue! Ya'll going to weigh 20- 15" Flounder and seperate by thousanths of ounces or what??


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Swamp Root said:


> Guess you can cancel live weigh-ins and be expecting yellow eyed half frozen fish cause your not going to keep six fish alive. I probly could, but guys with ice chest livewells can't. All three species just sounds like a lot of trouble and running around! Catch my reds in the marsh, then run to the jetties for my trout, then back to LA shoreline for flounder... too much. Y'all can't make EVERYONE happy, I understand that. The fact is that Reds are a lot like bass, thats why they are tournament choice species. Trout are very frail by nature, and are extremely hard to keep alive. Flounder... well thats a whole nother issue! Ya'll going to weigh 20- 15" Flounder and seperate by thousanths of ounces or what??


This should be intersting. Lets throw in loop-de-loos. Make it 4.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Swamp Root said:


> Guess you can cancel live weigh-ins and be expecting yellow eyed half frozen fish cause your not going to keep six fish alive. I probly could, but guys with ice chest livewells can't. All three species just sounds like a lot of trouble and running around! Catch my reds in the marsh, then run to the jetties for my trout, then back to LA shoreline for flounder... too much. Y'all can't make EVERYONE happy, I understand that. The fact is that Reds are a lot like bass, thats why they are tournament choice species. Trout are very frail by nature, and are extremely hard to keep alive. Flounder... well thats a whole nother issue! Ya'll going to weigh 20- 15" Flounder and seperate by thousanths of ounces or what??


I'm with ya on this one. I wonder if anyone in this group has experience running a live release tournament? Who will be the weigh master? Where are the live release tanks coming from? Will there be polygraphs used. I won't be putting up any my hard earned money for a Brother-in-law, make up the rules as you go, let your buddy slide this time tournament. Been there done that not again. I hope the PR work is better from this point forward. Until now this seems really disorganized.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Best of luck with your tournament fellas.

With all do respect, I'm not interested in fishing a tournament for three _different species of fish _involved in one go.

Like Swamp said, there's no way to please everyone!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Not a live wiegh in. Should have put that in the update. And I think all of us know dang good and well what a two or three day old dead fish looks like. There also is a man lined up to do polygraph testing just in case. Just trying to make it interesting guys. This is a club fun tournament series for Pete's sake not intro to the gottdam Trout Masters. Gonna make someone like me who sucks at catching good trout go learn how to catch them. You dont HAVE to wiegh flounder. Stay your butt on the jetties and catch two 9 pound slot reds and two 8 pound trout and your gonna win the month more than likely. Its a freaking fun day of fishing with some strategy and a chance to pay for the weeks lure buying involved. Some of you guys are taking this way too serious. The overall respnse has been great on this idea that is why we went with it and to get all species involved which will make us all better fisherman.

Michael Braxton


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

FTAC03 said:


> I'm with ya on this one. I wonder if anyone in this group has experience running a live release tournament? Who will be the weigh master? Where are the live release tanks coming from? Will there be polygraphs used. I won't be putting up any my hard earned money for a Brother-in-law, make up the rules as you go, let your buddy slide this time tournament. Been there done that not again. I hope the PR work is better from this point forward. Until now this seems really disorganized.


And if it seemed so disorganized to you why didnt you step up and give some good thoughts or come to the advertised meeting when we were ASKING for peoples thoughts and opinions? Easy to sit back and critisize when someone is trying to do something fun for all and help out a charity or two aint it? Great how you bad mouth this thing when we would love a good turnout to help an organization with people who are prolly a little less fortunate than yourself.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Swamp Root said:


> Guess you can cancel live weigh-ins and be expecting yellow eyed half frozen fish cause your not going to keep six fish alive. I probly could, but guys with ice chest livewells can't. All three species just sounds like a lot of trouble and running around! Catch my reds in the marsh, then run to the jetties for my trout, then back to LA shoreline for flounder... too much. Y'all can't make EVERYONE happy, I understand that. The fact is that Reds are a lot like bass, thats why they are tournament choice species. Trout are very frail by nature, and are extremely hard to keep alive. Flounder... well thats a whole nother issue! Ya'll going to weigh 20- 15" Flounder and seperate by thousanths of ounces or what??


I understand where you are coming from. As far as the weighing of the flounder goes... you will have your 2 flounder in the bag and they will be weighed right along with your 4 other fish for an overall weight. Easily done and we will dang sure be looking for old glassy eyed fish and hope you are standing right beside me helping me pick them out.
We originally wanted a redfish only tournament but had alot of negative feedback. Like you said.. hard to make everyone happy but we are dang sure trying. At the end of the day this is a fun club tournament. Just trying to mix it up and make it interesting. If we dont like this format we will change it mid season. That is why this is a club deal and can be talked about and voted on over a few cold beers at the monthly get togethers/meetings. Think about it before you totally write it off.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal! That makes for a wide variety of fisherman and hopefully a large club membership. Although there are some who may not agree with the 3 species tourney, Redfish and Trout are gonna produce the size and weight it takes to win a tournament like this.. Even though trout and reds are my weakness I will definatley fish with these guys, cause I feel I have the oppurtunity to win! 

I dont believe these rules and regs are in stone yet, hang around and see how its pans out before you judge people you dont know,its our opinions they want to hear.. I believe that with this threads attention and responses, we can please most club orientated people. Remember this is the start of a Fishing Club not a Tournament Series..


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

What's all the BS about. 3 Fish is no big feat in Sabine. If you have to go to the jetty's to catch a Trout, then you should buy some Golf Clubs or a Bowling Ball. You can stand in one spot and catch all three fish just about anywhere on the La. Shoreline.

Live weigh ins are not a big deal. If you bring a dead fish , it's a deduct.Not a DQ. The **** fish just can't be frozen with 2 holes punctured in it's head.

If you want to fish, then fish, if not, shut your fricken mouth and stay home with your momma.

Why do all you fricken inbred Golden Triangle kweeds have to make things so difficult?

Most of you need a Kotex taped to your forehead.

Going Hunting. Ya'll can all Kiss my ***.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Flash1 said:


> I understand where you are coming from. As far as the weighing of the flounder goes... you will have your 2 flounder in the bag and they will be weighed right along with your 4 other fish for an overall weight. Easily done and we will dang sure be looking for old glassy eyed fish and hope you are standing right beside me helping me pick them out.
> We originally wanted a redfish only tournament but had alot of negative feedback. Like you said.. hard to make everyone happy but we are dang sure trying. At the end of the day this is a fun club tournament. Just trying to mix it up and make it interesting. If we dont like this format we will change it mid season. That is why this is a club deal and can be talked about and voted on over a few cold beers at the monthly get togethers/meetings. Think about it before you totally write it off.


No disrespect intended im my earlier post... I was just dissappointed in the format change! I really like how y'all are considering EVERYONES ideas and being flexible!!! I think this thing is being thought through well and I'm sure it will be a well organized/planned event! Y'all have good heads working on this thing and wish the best of luck... I won't write it off and may or may not end up fishing one or two. I am just a real competative person by nature and the original format was what I was looking forward to!! BUT, thats just my opinion and the club/board members have more pull than I. I will be keeping up with whats going on, just wanted my 2cents added thats all.

Thanks,
SR


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> What's all the BS about. 3 Fish is no big feat in Sabine. If you have to go to the jetty's to catch a Trout, then you should buy some Golf Clubs or a Bowling Ball. You can stand in one spot and catch all three fish just about anywhere on the La. Shoreline.
> 
> Live weigh ins are not a big deal. If you bring a dead fish , it's a deduct.Not a DQ. The **** fish just can't be frozen with 2 holes punctured in it's head.
> 
> ...


This guy needs a beer and a joint!! LOL Chill out man... dang.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> What's all the BS about. 3 Fish is no big feat in Sabine. If you have to go to the jetty's to catch a Trout, then you should buy some Golf Clubs or a Bowling Ball. You can stand in one spot and catch all three fish just about anywhere on the La. Shoreline.
> 
> Live weigh ins are not a big deal. If you bring a dead fish , it's a deduct.Not a DQ. The **** fish just can't be frozen with 2 holes punctured in it's head.
> 
> ...


bwahahahaha


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Swamp Root said:


> This guy needs a beer and a joint!! LOL Chill out man... dang.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Well said on your ideas SR. We are also competitive but also want a fun deal that isnt dominated by a few redfish guys or a few trout guys. Kinda hard to keep members coming in when 3 teams are going home with the loot every month. lol. This format we feel really "levels" the field or at least as good as it can be. 
Remember guys...... FUN!!!! (with a little cash to bring home).


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Flash1 said:


> And if it seemed so disorganized to you why didnt you step up and give some good thoughts or come to the advertised meeting when we were ASKING for peoples thoughts and opinions? Easy to sit back and critisize when someone is trying to do something fun for all and help out a *charity* or two aint it? Great how you bad mouth this thing when we would love a good turnout to help an organization with people who are prolly a little less fortunate than yourself.


What charity?


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

2410Rider said:


> What charity?


That is to be determined. Lots of things possible. I have a 3 year old daughter who was born with a cleft lip and palate. She has had several surgeries and will have more in the furure. There is lots of kids whos families cant afford to have the kind of sugery needed like my daughter went through. There are charities set up for cleft kids. This is just and example and an idea of mine. Asking for other ideas.


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

I was not able to make the last meeting and wondering what the decision was for trailering.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Trailering will be allowed. But, you must register before you launch. You will be able to pre-register (club meeting) or register the morning of the tournament at the weigh-in site.


On another note, I have a question that keeps coming up and the response hase been somewhat 50/50. Would ya'll like to see a TEAM Tournament or an INDIVIDUAL tournament. What I mean by that is would you want to have to pick a partner (TEAM) and stay that way for the season or would you like to be an INDIVDUAL and be able to fish with other members in the club? Also as an INDIVIDUAL you would not be allowed to fish more than 2 people from a boat and you would have Indvidual weights.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> Why do all you fricken inbred Golden Triangle kweeds have to make things so difficult?


I think we got a Computer Tough Guy on our hands boys!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

BMTAngler said:


> I think we got a Computer Tough Guy on our hands boys!!!!


You are one of those mf'ers that needs a Kotex taped to their forehead.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> You are one of those mf'ers that needs a Kotex taped to their forehead.


Where the h e l l you come up with the things you do I will never know! lol. Keeps me laughing for sure. Any bloodshed this weekend? That Christmas tree decorated when you got home????

Bump for Damons question...


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> You are one of those mf'ers that needs a Kotex taped to their forehead.


I rest my case...... tough guy.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Flash1 said:


> Where the h e l l you come up with the things you do I will never know! lol. Keeps me laughing for sure. Any bloodshed this weekend? That Christmas tree decorated when you got home????
> 
> Bump for Damons question...


Yea, my 22yo son drug my "tough" old *** out to the field 2 days in a row, and we killed limits of Specklebellys, a few Blues and Snows, and a Canadian.

He can call them pretty well. I coughed up almost $600.00 for 18 full bodied decoy's. I guess they do the trick. The Specks were landing in them. I got him one of those Redbone Calls, and they make any other Speck call sound like a Turkey Call.

He makes me shoot this heavy as a horse 10 Gauge Shotgun with an XTRA full choke. I shot almost 2 boxes of shells, and my arm looks like a junkies arm after a weekend of free smack.

People from Beaumont have the most Inbred attributes of the people from the Golden Triangle. I used to make large cash off those retards.It was also a blast to **** all the girls from Beaumont at Crystal Beach in the summer. Them dudes from Beaumont don't have any game. They are too busy doing Circle Jerks. Also, the organizers of the Circle Jerks are nicknamed "Goose"..Go figure.

I am glad they ran I-10 through Beaumont instead of Port Arthur. There should be a shrine made for Jack Brooks because of that.

The Christmas tree looks good. And there is not a good battery left in the house.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope I run into you one day old man. Too skered to post up where he is from.....from the looks of how he is explaining us Beaumont Boys he must be from Vidor because I think thats who your mistaking us for haha.
For all I care you can have all the Beaumont Girls you want, how many times have you had to go get checked for VD?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

BMTAngler said:


> I hope I run into you one day old man. Too skered to post up where he is from.....from the looks of how he is explaining us Beaumont Boys he must be from Vidor because I think thats who your mistaking us for haha.
> For all I care you can have all the Beaumont Girls you want, how many times have you had to go get checked for VD?


I have had more shots of Penicillin than years you have been alive. VD is for everybody.

Skered?...of what? The Circle Jerk King of Beaumont? Politically incorrect N word pleeze.

Maybe,scared to shake your hand because you wipe your butt barehanded.

I will be at Port Neches park saturday morning around 6:00 a.m. White Dodge Truck towing a Gulf Coast, or Hydrasport.I will be the toughest looking dude in the crew.You can run into me there.I will let you strike matches on my eyelids.

Bring a lunch. You can have a picnic and chase squirrels and dig aluminum cans out of the trash cans.

If you have a girlfriend (which is doubtful), bring her. I will be sure she is home by monday. She will fully understand what "Game" is afterward. You will have to get used to her ignoring you for the rest of your llfe.

I appreciate you humoring me this evening. Looking forward to schooling your do-net wadefishing *** this winter.

Later Goose. I have to brush the dog, then go to bed. Us old farts need their rest.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> I have had more shots of Penicillin than years you have been alive. VD is for everybody.
> 
> Skered?...of what? The Circle Jerk King of Beaumont? Politically incorrect N word pleeze.
> 
> ...


Touche my god man, touche!:slimer:


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

dang, 1962 lighten up on the poor little feller, but some have to learn the hard way being from bmt, we know how they are!!!!


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

As well as this thread is going, I can't wait for an actual weigh-in. Maybe they will hand out brass knuckles, knives, and billy clubs at the captains meeting. You should get something for your membership dues since they won't be used to purchase live release tanks. Kill 'em all let TPWD sort it out.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

We were just havin fun guys, chill.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok wait, so is this circle jerk group real or are y'all just messing with me?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Blake Tyler said:


> Ok wait, so is this circle jerk group real or are y'all just messing with me?


Come on bud, you should know that answer!


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Just read this thread and like the 2-2-2 species idea. Are out of towners welcome just looking for a fun tourney instead of all these high paced tourneys. Just have the weigh master use a tori meter that will eliminate any problems about fish being caught the previous day.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Who ?*



FTAC03 said:


> As well as this thread is going, I can't wait for an actual weigh-in. Maybe they will hand out brass knuckles, knives, and billy clubs at the captains meeting. You should get something for your membership dues since they won't be used to purchase live release tanks. Kill 'em all let TPWD sort it out.


Who will they sort out ? The fish or the fishermen ?? We can hire a local bum from PA to pick up dead beer cans so TPWD dont have to sort them !! How are you gonna keep fish alive in the Gulf Coast ? Not that I am any better in my sled.

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Blake Tyler said:


> Ok wait, so is this circle jerk group real or are y'all just messing with me?


 Yes Blake the circle jerk is for real. I will get with this Silva guy and see at the next meeting if they will make you the honorary pivot man. Please schedule accordingly around your netting conventions to attend the next meeting.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

TroutNOut said:


> Yes Blake the circle jerk is for real. I will get with this Silva guy and see at the next meeting if they will make you the honorary pivot man. Please schedule accordingly around your netting conventions to attend the next meeting.


Pivot man eh? Man that would be so cool... Will you teach me all the tricks you've learned over the years from being pivot man?? :an5:


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

txflats said:


> Just read this thread and like the 2-2-2 species idea. Are out of towners welcome just looking for a fun tourney instead of all these high paced tourneys. Just have the weigh master use a tori meter that will eliminate any problems about fish being caught the previous day.


Yes you can join the club. This not exclusive to just local anglers!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

txflats said:


> Just have the weigh master use a tori meter that will eliminate any problems about fish being caught the previous day.


Weigh Master?..............Tori Meter?
Don't think this is going to be serious enough to involve these two things.
This fishing tournament is about drinking, lying, and girls with big tata's.

Cheating is Mandatory.


----------



## sabineduckhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

now...all about it Boo.!!! beer, tata's, and good times!!!


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I would much rather see this as an individual tournament, that way you can fish and not have to rely on your "partner" to be off and be there every month. Also from an individual stand point all the kayak guys are happy


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Everything has been put in place and I think the MAJORITY will be happy with the end results. We will have everything in print here before to long. Keep your eyes open at ALL your local tackle shops and major boat dealerships!!!!


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Any new news yet?


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Does There be a website yet??


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Website is being attempted now. We are trying our hand at doing it ourselves. May be a lost freakin cause! Just going to have a basic overview of the club and a sponsors page and hopefully a printable membership form. Prolly going to link it directly to Facebook and have the majority of monthly info on there.

Going to be an team event with 2 trout 2 flounder and 2 reds weighed. "Double Slam" if you will... Along with that it will be an individual points system so your 3 fish will go to your overall end of the year points. For guys like Chris or kayakers or anyone else wishing to fish alone you will fish as your own team. You can weigh your own 6 fish and win the event and take your best 3 for your point totals. Priced as a per boat to help promote a "team" tournament. So guys alone need to find a lonely club member and pair up or like alot of single fisherman are sayin they would rather do... pay the entry and fish alone. Teams will not have to fish together through all 8 tourneys this way and can have any club member in the boat as a partner. Fishing as a team in the event but also for themselves in the overall standings. Limit 2 members per boat.

Wont be long and we will get all our legal stuff back and start taking members. Should have a nice little package for all members at sign up. Already have an impressive list of sponsors wanting to contribute and participate.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sorry if this question has been asked....

Is this club/tourney open to all....i.e. Guides, Pro's etc?

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> I'm sorry if this question has been asked....
> 
> Is this club/tourney open to all....i.e. Guides, Pro's etc?
> 
> ...


That was a big debate at our last meeting. We feel like the majority of "weekend warriors" would rather not fish against pros. Kinda hard to get alot of people wanting to fish this thing if they know they are going against paid professionals every month. I am sure the pros this effects totally understand this. With that being said... we would love to have any and all guides or other pros involved in any way we can. Would love to have them at meetings and give a seminar or anything else they would like to share with the "average Joes".We would gladly add them to our supporting sponsors list and promote thier business in any way we can as a club.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Flash1 said:


> That was a big debate at our last meeting. We feel like the majority of "weekend warriors" would rather not fish against pros. Kinda hard to get alot of people wanting to fish this thing if they know they are going against paid professionals every month. I am sure the pros this effects totally understand this. With that being said... we would love to have any and all guides or other pros involved in any way we can. Would love to have them at meetings and give a seminar or anything else they would like to share with the "average Joes".We would gladly add them to our supporting sponsors list and promote thier business in any way we can as a club.


10-4


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

What is considered a pro??


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

~BUCKSHOT~ said:


> What is considered a pro??


Walked back to the puter to clarify that if there is such a thing.:spineyes: Prolly gonna leave it at guides or someone who fishes ALOT of tournaments and the majority of his income comes from winnings from fishing tournaments. What do you think? Sound good?


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

aw man, what if I just drive the boat and net the fish?


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

I fish alot of tourneys, but i can assure you my main income is not from winnings in tourneys!!LOL


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Capt. Adam Jaynes said:


> aw man, what if I just drive the boat and net the fish?


You are one of the guys we would like to have involved with this thing. Damon and I talked about it the other day.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Give me a call anytime. I think it'll help memberships without guides/pros fishing it


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

OK guys.... website is rolling and being worked on daily. We have tournament dates and a printable membership app. as well as all our rules and regs. Anyone interested go over to www.triangletailchasers.com and check it out. Also have flyers and membership apps being printed this week and will soon be all over the area. Looking forward to meeting, and fishing against, you guys and gals.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

We will also be having a meet/greet Feb. 3rd. at Robert's Steak house in Orange at 6:30 in the banquet room. Will have a good meal and a cold beer and BS about fishing. Hope to see you guys there.:cheers:


----------

